# Sticky  Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

No, I can't say I bought one yet, but some of you lucky folks have. Once you take delivery, make sure to snap some pics and share with us. We'd love to see 'em.


----------



## spybond (Oct 13, 2000)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread ([email protected])*























With much JOY - I would like to announce the purchase of my new B7 2.0T!!!!!






















Signed the deal today (first B7 Deal in so cali) - Officially mine, all mine.... Only bad news is that I have to wait till Tuesday to pick it up...







Something about unlocking the Navigation !! 
*edit* Picture removed... my poor car is on its way out of the family. *edit*


_Modified by spybond at 5:12 PM 4/19/2006_


----------



## navybean (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (spybond)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spybond* »_






















With much JOY - I would like to announce the purchase of my new B7 2.0T!!!!!






















Signed the deal today (first B7 Deal in so cali) - Officially mine, all mine.... Only bad news is that I have to wait till Tuesday to pick it up...







Something about unlocking the Navigation !! 










is the navi dvd or cd based?


----------



## gloom (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (navybean)*

The navi on the B7 is DVD based


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (spybond)*

Good choice on Ocean Blue.


----------



## spybond (Oct 13, 2000)

Thanks! I really love the Ocean Blue... Perfect with the grey interior... and much better in person!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (spybond)*

Niiiice. Congrats.


----------



## W8 (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I will be ordering a S-Line Avant in Arctic White in the fall:


----------



## navybean (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: (W8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *W8* »_I will be ordering a S-Line Avant in Arctic White in the fall:









that looks very nice. i thought the avant was going to look ugly, but in white it looks bad ass. can you post a picture of a black s line avant


----------



## W8 (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: (navybean)*











_Modified by W8 at 5:55 PM 3-1-2005_


----------



## navybean (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: (W8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *W8* »_









_Modified by W8 at 5:55 PM 3-1-2005_

thanks, to me it looks the white has better lines than the black.


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (W8)*

Trade in an X3 for an Avant?


----------



## pghllew (Mar 6, 2005)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread ([email protected])*

I just brought it home today. 2.0T quattro Quartz grey black interior, premium package, 6sp, 17" wheels, cold weather package, Bose. I drove the 1.8t about a month ago. Its amazing how much better the new engine feels. I luv it already!!
B.J.


----------



## black b7 (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (pghllew)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pghllew* »_I just brought it home today. 2.0T quattro Quartz grey black interior, premium package, 6sp, 17" wheels, cold weather package, Bose. I drove the 1.8t about a month ago. Its amazing how much better the new engine feels. I luv it already!!
B.J.

Any pics?


----------



## navybean (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (pghllew)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pghllew* »_I just brought it home today. 2.0T quattro Quartz grey black interior, premium package, 6sp, 17" wheels, cold weather package, Bose. I drove the 1.8t about a month ago. Its amazing how much better the new engine feels. I luv it already!!
B.J.



















































does the car have enough power with the 2.0t?


----------



## 2002AudiS4 (Mar 13, 2005)

What should I do? I really want to get the RS4, but I am not sure if I am able to get it. I can definitly get the A4. Should I take the A4 and trick it out or try ridiculously hard for the RS4.


----------



## RvDUB (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread ([email protected])*

Hopefully this Thursday I can post some pics! Just got a call form my auto broker today that he found my B7! Going to take a look at it tomorrow!


----------



## navybean (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: (2002AudiS4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2002AudiS4* »_What should I do? I really want to get the RS4, but I am not sure if I am able to get it. I can definitly get the A4. Should I take the A4 and trick it out or try ridiculously hard for the RS4.

save and buy both!!!
RV,
I cant wait for your pics


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: (navybean)*

anyone in the Southwest area please gimme a ring or email if you are interest in a new A4 2.0T or 3.2 i have a ton in stock
the 2.0T and the 3.2 kick the ass of the 1.8T and 3.0 of old. the new A6/S4 suspension bits really do the car justice in the handling department and the motors are just great.


----------



## pghllew (Mar 6, 2005)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (navybean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *navybean* »_does the car have enough power with the 2.0t?


To me it definately does, this is the first sporty car I've owned I've always been a SUV/Truck guy. I thought the 1.8t was fun to drive because it handled well but didn't think it had much power. When I drove the new 2.0t I could believe 30 horsepower could feel so much differrent. If you keep the revs at about 2500-2800 the power is there instantly. Its definately fun to drive, of course everybody's standards are differrent. 
B.J.


----------



## navybean (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (pghllew)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pghllew* »_

To me it definately does, this is the first sporty car I've owned I've always been a SUV/Truck guy. I thought the 1.8t was fun to drive because it handled well but didn't think it had much power. When I drove the new 2.0t I could believe 30 horsepower could feel so much differrent. If you keep the revs at about 2500-2800 the power is there instantly. Its definately fun to drive, of course everybody's standards are differrent. 
B.J.

share some pics with us...


----------



## black b7 (Feb 20, 2005)

I picked up my b7 three days ago! Its been raining the past few days so i'll post some pics today or tomorrow.


----------



## Tommunist (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread ([email protected])*

MORE PICS B7 OWNERS!!! I see all these people that have them but no pics - get on it slackers!


----------



## daveofiveo (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (Tommunist)*

I picked mine up on Saturday morning. I will take some pictures for you tomorrow if the weather permits. I just totaled my B6 a4 and had to move on...


----------



## black b7 (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread ([email protected])*

Here are some pics of my new black 2.0t.


----------



## navybean (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (black b7)*

i love the back end of the new a4. thank you for the pics!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pghllew (Mar 6, 2005)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (pghllew)*

here are the pics finally.
the plate delete is on order.









































2.0T 6sp
PREMIUM AND COLD WEATHER PKG
HEADLIGHT WASHERS
BOSE W/ SIRIUS
17" WHEELS


_Modified by pghllew at 7:50 PM 3/31/2005_


----------



## daveofiveo (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread ([email protected])*

















































































Lighting Package, Sports Package, Premium Package, Cold Weather Package


----------



## navybean (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (daveofiveo)*

how is the 2.0t for you?


----------



## daveofiveo (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (navybean)*

I really like mine. I am coming from a 2004 a4 1.8t, and I must say that there is a noticeable speed difference. It feels like the turbo kicks in a lot earlier in 1st gear then it did on the b6. It feels like the dash is made of a different material, it is a little bit softer, and maybe it is just me, but the seats feel softer too. 
I really love it, I hear a lot of opinions on the grill, from people who know Audis and people that don't. A lot of people that don't know Audis are quick to point out the new style and how they liked my old car better, but I disagree. I think it looks badass and it certainly gets more attention then the b6.


----------



## navybean (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (daveofiveo)*

good news. how is the quality of the finish on the car?


----------



## 2003PassatTurbo (Sep 14, 2003)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (navybean)*

Are there vents for the rear passengers? I know there are vents underneath the front seats in the direction of the rear passengers, but are there also vents in the middle, behind the front center armrest?


----------



## 000S4 B7 (Mar 1, 2005)

want pictures of my B7 S4 black avant? [email protected], grtz, Mark


----------



## navybean (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: (000S4 B7)*

kool---


----------



## daveofiveo (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (2003PassatTurbo)*

The paint on the 2005 a4 is beautiful-- I just waxed the car today and it looks great. As far as the vents, it is the same as the b6 a4, there are vents under the front seats, but there are none in the middle console. Although there are rear heated seats, which is new for this model, there are no vents in the back.


----------



## agenTT (May 8, 2004)

The 2.0T FSI engine is amazing!


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (agenTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *agenTT* »_The 2.0T FSI engine is amazing! 

Yaya especially when you sat beside a driver who drove 150km/h on 50 km/h zone.


----------



## 2003PassatTurbo (Sep 14, 2003)

Don't know if it's just me, but when I click your links, it just brings me to the HP page, where apparently you need to be a member and login.


----------



## RvDUB (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: (2003PassatTurbo)*

Your right let me try again!


----------



## gloom (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (RvDUB)*

RvDUB: It seems like your picture links are broken!


----------



## RvDUB (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (gloom)*

I can see them fine on my side. Let me try something else gang!


----------



## rankNfullstop (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (daveofiveo)*

Thx for posting pics. That's one sweet ride. How are the DSG paddles?


----------



## Karma (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (rankNfullstop)*

Yeah the pics don't work for me either?
DSG is available on the 2.0T A4 already? I must have missed that, though only the A3 was getting it for now.


----------



## 2003PassatTurbo (Sep 14, 2003)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (Karma)*

Are you sure about the dsg? I thought it was not available on the A4 because of the way the engine is positioned. And the CVT is only available for front wheel drive?
Can anyone confirm?


----------



## RvDUB (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (Karma)*

CAN YOU SEE THIS?


----------



## daveofiveo (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (RvDUB)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif yes


----------



## Karma (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (daveofiveo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *daveofiveo* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif yes

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RvDUB (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (Karma)*

Here we go! Just a few pics !









































































_Modified by RvDUB at 12:16 PM 4-14-2005_


----------



## navybean (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (RvDUB)*

on the navigation, is there a voice that guides you? also, are there options for restaurants, banks, and points of interest?


----------



## RvDUB (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (navybean)*

it does talk to you over the stereo of where and when to turn and which road you are on. ANd it has TONS of Restarunts, ATM's, Banks, Gas Stations, Hospitals and a lot more then you would use!


----------



## teddy07x (Jul 12, 2004)

you are lucky guys!







i envy you.


----------



## hi-speed dubbin (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (RvDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RvDUB* »_it does talk to you over the stereo of where and when to turn and which road you are on. ANd it has TONS of Restarunts, ATM's, Banks, Gas Stations, Hospitals and a lot more then you would use! 
 







that is soooooo







cool


----------



## navybean (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (RvDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RvDUB* »_it does talk to you over the stereo of where and when to turn and which road you are on. ANd it has TONS of Restarunts, ATM's, Banks, Gas Stations, Hospitals and a lot more then you would use! 

after having a navi sysytem in my current car, i would have to say that it is a great feature to have. i am happy to hear that the audi system is good!


----------



## Tanner74 (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (navybean)*

Here's one of mine, picked it up two weeks ago.


----------



## Rob (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: (W8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *W8* »_I will be ordering a S-Line Avant in Arctic White in the fall:









That's freaking hot. I was thinking about a white Avant 2.0T as well. So the S-line package is coming this fall?


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Rob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rob* »_
That's freaking hot. I was thinking about a white Avant 2.0T as well. So the S-line package is coming this fall?

Yes, 2006 product ordering guide already have S-line sports pkg slated for fall introduction. Production right after summer break in Germany.


----------



## Rob (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: (A4Jetta)*

What does the package consist of exactly?


----------



## W8 (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: (Rob)*

It will be similar to the ultrasport package of years past:
- S4 bodywork (exactly the same this time)
- S-Line badges and doorsills
- 18" BBS CH wheels with high performance 235/40/18 tires
- sport suspension
- sport seats (maybe)
- 3-spoke steering wheel
- aluminum or carbon fiber (maybe) trim


----------



## black b7 (Feb 20, 2005)

*new pics of an old ride*











































































_Modified by black b7 at 7:44 PM 5/9/2005_


----------



## black b7 (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: new pics of an old ride (black b7)*


----------



## Turbo311 (Apr 9, 2005)

Nice cars! But I don't understand why I'm seeing so many automatics...
That black one doesn't have a floor-mounted pedal...aren't the B7s supposed to have those or is it just the A3?
As for what was said about the DSG, it's not available on the A4. They don't have a linear DSG tranny yet.


_Modified by Turbo311 at 11:08 PM 5-14-2005_


----------



## Rippin (Feb 25, 2000)

*Re: (Turbo311)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbo311* »_Nice cars! But I don't understand why I'm seeing so many automatics...

Umm...that's because MANY people drive automatics...sheesh


----------



## trgfunds (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: (Rippin)*

Here is my 6 Speed car! heh -- I haven't seen this color yet sooo... 
























Its a 2WD 2.0T with 6M, lighting, sport, audio package etc. Tan interior... Love it.


----------



## thisisnk (Apr 19, 2005)

somebody told me the ocean blue looks too feminine. Do you guys think so?


----------



## jsamans (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (thisisnk)*

New member here and first time Audi owner (though my father has driven them for 30 years, as long as I can remember. Got the 3.2 quattro and I am loving it, but I don't have to tell you guys, eh?


----------



## billgti (Oct 20, 2001)

*Re: (thisisnk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thisisnk* »_somebody told me the ocean blue looks too feminine. Do you guys think so?

i don't think so...
ocean blue is my favorite


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (billgti)*

Boxster is the best substitute for B7.


----------



## ktc07 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (hawc)*

I think that boxter is the best washed/waxed car that I have ever seen. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tone-Dogg (Feb 19, 2002)

*Re: (ktc07)*

Very nice rides, loving the Blk B7 best, don't know about auto though. I'll be getting mine in White near Nov 05, getting rid of the Jetta, keepin the 05 Audi though.


----------



## threethirteen (Mar 12, 2004)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (daveofiveo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *daveofiveo* »_










what's that for? to scare your friends?


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (threethirteen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *threethirteen* »_
what's that for? to scare your friends?

There is a switch inside the glovebox to switch off the passenger side airbag for the infant child seat. Its unsafe to put a child seat on the passenger seat with airbag due to the speed of inflation.


----------



## threethirteen (Mar 12, 2004)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (A4Jetta)*

isn't it illegal to have a child under 12 sitting in the front seat?


----------



## daveofiveo (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (threethirteen)*

Not in Iowa at least. FYI I had a Dodge Magnum as a rental car between getting my B6 A4 smashed up and my B7 A4, and it had the exact same thing--as far as being aware of a passenger. I think it is a US DOT requirement to have the airbags be aware if there is a person sitting on the seat versus a baby in the front passenger seat, as i has been proven dangerous to have small children in the front seats.
But the A4 saved my life, I know that much!
Dave


----------



## navybean (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (daveofiveo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *daveofiveo* »_Not in Iowa at least. FYI I had a Dodge Magnum as a rental car between getting my B6 A4 smashed up and my B7 A4, and it had the exact same thing--as far as being aware of a passenger. I think it is a US DOT requirement to have the airbags be aware if there is a person sitting on the seat versus a baby in the front passenger seat, as i has been proven dangerous to have small children in the front seats.
But the A4 saved my life, I know that much!
Dave

i recently drove the magnum. how did you like it? it kind of has turned me on to the charger


----------



## daveofiveo (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (navybean)*

It's not quite my cup of tea, but it got me around. The one I was driving did not have a Hemi in it, but I will say I got checked out rounding every corner in the Magnum. This is compared to the A4, where it's usually only other VW and Audi driver who take a look.
Dave


----------



## navybean (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (daveofiveo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *daveofiveo* »_It's not quite my cup of tea, but it got me around. The one I was driving did not have a Hemi in it, but I will say I got checked out rounding every corner in the Magnum. This is compared to the A4, where it's usually only other VW and Audi driver who take a look.
Dave

vw people are always checking other vw/audis out. its a wierd culture. i really like dodge products but the trannies longevity scare me.


----------



## Rob (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (navybean)*

Actually, all Hemi powered LX cars (300C, Magnum, Charger) have Mercedes transmissions in them.
Even the Jeep SRT-8 has a Merc tranny in it.
In 2006, all LX cars, even V6 models will have the Merc tranny in them.


----------



## Phil05B7 (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread ([email protected])*

picked this up about 2 weeks ago, finally came in and the wait is over


----------



## wazooz2424 (May 31, 2005)

hey, everyone. i got my b7 about a month ago. i have been checking this board frequently, but this is my first post. anyway, my car is currently having the audi body kit put on, so once its finished i will be posting pics.


----------



## funkti8n (Jun 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (Phil05B7)*

Phil05B7:
You've really captured the essence of the B7 with these pics. I don't know what it is...maybe the angles, the lighting or the color, but this sure makes me want to get a Dolph! 
ahhh...I just can't decide between Black, Dolphin, Quartz or Silver...my heart says Silver, but then I think how everyone has that color.
Dolphin just looks so good in these pics! Great job and nice B7!


----------



## Phil05B7 (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (funkti8n)*


_Quote, originally posted by *funkti8n* »_Phil05B7:
You've really captured the essence of the B7 with these pics. I don't know what it is...maybe the angles, the lighting or the color, but this sure makes me want to get a Dolph! 
ahhh...I just can't decide between Black, Dolphin, Quartz or Silver...my heart says Silver, but then I think how everyone has that color.
Dolphin just looks so good in these pics! Great job and nice B7!

thanks, i was not originally thinking dolphin, i wanted either quartz or black, but i had 3 black cars in a row, and wanted a change. when i saw dolphin in person (on a b6) i loved it. I ordered this without knowing what it would look like on a b7, but i am very very glad i did.


----------



## navybean (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (Rob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rob* »_Actually, all Hemi powered LX cars (300C, Magnum, Charger) have Mercedes transmissions in them.
Even the Jeep SRT-8 has a Merc tranny in it.
In 2006, all LX cars, even V6 models will have the Merc tranny in them.


i am seriously debating about the new charger. i think the price point of the size of a car is good.
phil,
very nice color and car!


_Modified by navybean at 5:56 AM 7-1-2005_


----------



## W8 (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: (Tone-Dogg)*

My bro sent these pics to me... S4 Avant, but S-Line will be similar. I believe it belongs to a guy on AudiWorld. 19" BBS CH wheels.



















_Modified by W8 at 9:49 PM 7/1/2005_


----------



## Knox (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: (W8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *W8* »_My bro sent these pics to me... S4 Avant, but S-Line will be similar. I believe it belongs to a guy on AudiWorld. 19" BBS CH wheels.
















_Modified by W8 at 9:49 PM 7/1/2005_
He's on Audizine as well and that's such a great combo. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ktc07 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread ([email protected])*

Hey guys, i picked it up a couple weeks ago Dolphin Gray 6 spd manual sport package premium package and cold weather package











































































































_Modified by ktc07 at 4:15 PM 7-13-2005_


----------



## Tone-Dogg (Feb 19, 2002)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (ktc07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ktc07* »_Hey guys, i picked it up a couple weeks ago Dolphin Gray 6 spd manual sport package premium package and cold weather package


Sick, just plain sick...same color as mine...except mine is B6 lovin the new B7's
COngrats http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NUZRUB (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread ([email protected])*

Hello all. I'm new to the forums....well, I've been lurking for a while now but haven't posted anything since I was waiting until I had this:
























































Picked it up the end of June. On my list of things to do with it: Springs, APR Flash, 18" Wheels, Smoked taillights 


_Modified by NUZRUB at 6:11 AM 8/2/2005_


----------



## Tone-Dogg (Feb 19, 2002)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (NUZRUB)*









Pure sickness. My next car to replace the Jetta http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Luccio. (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (NUZRUB)*

http://images.snapfish.com/343...t1lsi

sd slots

what do they play?

video, mp3, what file types?


_Modified by Luccio. at 10:07 AM 8-3-2005_


----------



## 03GTI-Vr6 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread ([email protected])*

Picked up my S-line Avant on 08/14/05.
































































New pic.


















_Modified by 03GTI-Vr6 at 6:46 AM 12-7-2006_


----------



## Harmonic Motion (Feb 16, 2005)

Just like mine (almost).
Now tint those windows!



_Modified by Harmonic Motion at 2:00 PM 8-16-2005_


----------



## 03GTI-Vr6 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: (Harmonic Motion)*

Tint is getting done tonight! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Harmonic Motion (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (03GTI-Vr6)*

Sweet! Just not the same without it!
What are you getting done? Like what kind, and %'ige?


----------



## Christian P (Aug 20, 2005)

*Re: (Harmonic Motion)*

Here`s my S-Line avant..


----------



## ECA4 (Oct 21, 2004)

Looking Good Christian, you have any bigger pics?


----------



## Christian P (Aug 20, 2005)

*Re: (ECA4)*

Thank`s!
At the moment this is the only pics i have for remote linking. I`ll try to get some new shots next week.
Some more small pics at my profile here: http://www.vwaudi-club.no/?s=CarProfile&CarID=3245


----------



## mike185 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread ([email protected])*

Well i am picking my 2006 A4 2.0t auto tiptromic quattro dolphin gray on thursday 26


----------



## Obviouse (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (mike185)*

No S-Line for me... wasn't out yet.


----------



## Uncle Kraut (Apr 15, 2003)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (Obviouse)*

I haven't seen many b7's around colorado yet, a few here and there, but almost none with the sport package...I thought that was very interesting


----------



## rickolis (Mar 22, 2005)

*Just picked my car up tonight*

By the time I left the dealer, it was too dark to take photos. I'll take some more this weekend hopefully and post those up, too. But here is where I'll upload them all:
http://rickolis.com/gallery/B7A4


----------



## 03GTI-Vr6 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: Just picked my car up tonight (rickolis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rickolis* »_By the time I left the dealer, it was too dark to take photos. I'll take some more this weekend hopefully and post those up, too. But here is where I'll upload them all:
http://rickolis.com/gallery/B7A4

Hawt! Moro is a damn nice color. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dr B DDS (Sep 5, 2005)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (navybean)*

Sorry in advance for any ignorance, but I just got back from the Audi dealer and my salesperson recommended this site to me. I just purchased a 2006 A4 2.0T Quattro, Quartz with Platinum leather, automatic (so the wife can drive it.) I had heard of Audi's Quattro before and read the accolades from various car mags about the new FSI engine, but I couldn't believe what I experienced in the test drive. There is no way that a 4 banger should behave like that. SICK! No S line for me as I'm a new dentist fresh out of school, but I was hooked. They told me that my A4 should be here for delivery in about 3 days to a week, but gave me a 2004 A4 loaner in the meantime. With no Quattro and the 1.8 engine, I couldn't believe the difference. Nowhere near as "punchy" or ready to go. I've been a RWD "American Muscle" kind of guy until today. No longer is the Shelby Mustang my future dream: That spot has been replaced by the S4-R (did I get the letters right?) 
daveofiveo said: "*This is compared to the A4, where it's usually only other VW and Audi driver who take a look."*
This is EXACTLY why I looked at Audi over BMW and Acura. In the Audi, I can kinda go incognito and not too many people will talk (I live in rural NC). Everyone else doesn't need to know what kind of performance I'm sitting on. That's for me to enjoy. I'll leave the RWD muscle cars to the local ******** who only want to go fast in a straight line. Sorry for being so long winded!







I'll post pics when I take delivery!


----------



## Tone-Dogg (Feb 19, 2002)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (Dr B DDS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dr B DDS* »_Sorry in advance for any ignorance, but I just got back from the Audi dealer and my salesperson recommended this site to me. I just purchased a 2006 A4 2.0T Quattro, Quartz with Platinum leather, automatic (so the wife can drive it.) I had heard of Audi's Quattro before and read the accolades from various car mags about the new FSI engine, but I couldn't believe what I experienced in the test drive. There is no way that a 4 banger should behave like that. SICK! No S line for me as I'm a new dentist fresh out of school, but I was hooked. They told me that my A4 should be here for delivery in about 3 days to a week, but gave me a 2004 A4 loaner in the meantime. With no Quattro and the 1.8 engine, I couldn't believe the difference. Nowhere near as "punchy" or ready to go. I've been a RWD "American Muscle" kind of guy until today. No longer is the Shelby Mustang my future dream: That spot has been replaced by the S4-R (did I get the letters right?) 
daveofiveo said: "*This is compared to the A4, where it's usually only other VW and Audi driver who take a look."*
This is EXACTLY why I looked at Audi over BMW and Acura. In the Audi, I can kinda go incognito and not too many people will talk (I live in rural NC). Everyone else doesn't need to know what kind of performance I'm sitting on. That's for me to enjoy. I'll leave the RWD muscle cars to the local ******** who only want to go fast in a straight line. Sorry for being so long winded!







I'll post pics when I take delivery!


Enjoyed reading your post, congrats on the new ride your going to love it. I too was a RWD car guy. BTW, RS4, just so you know








Can't wait to see the pix.


----------



## cpurick (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread ([email protected])*

Here's mine:



































_Modified by cpurick at 12:45 AM 9-6-2005_


----------



## Wolfsburg1.8 (Sep 23, 2003)

*Re: (W8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *W8* »_It will be similar to the ultrasport package of years past:
- S4 bodywork (exactly the same this time)
- S-Line badges and doorsills
- 18" BBS CH wheels with high performance 235/40/18 tires
- sport suspension
- sport seats (maybe)
- 3-spoke steering wheel
- aluminum or carbon fiber (maybe) trim

The S line cars (at least the 2.0T version) does not come with BBS CH's. It has 18" 5 spokes.


----------



## Wolfsburg1.8 (Sep 23, 2003)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (Rob)*

anything non-AMG Mercedes= http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif The tranny's in the non AMG Benz's are not the most reliable either.


----------



## tho_schmitz (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (cpurick)*

Here's my (german) A4 Avant 2.0 TFSI Multitronic.
























































Sorry for the poor pics - my digicam went out of order exactly the day I received it from the Audi main plant in Ingolstadt.








The pics were taken with my neighbor's substitute cam. I will update these soon.
Greeetz, Thomas


----------



## retrohasen (Jul 24, 2001)

*Re: (Wolfsburg1.8)*

Just a couple of new pics:


----------



## Christian P (Aug 20, 2005)

Supernice! retrohasen, what type of suspension is it on? adjustable? and how low is it on theese pics?


----------



## CyberSEAL (Mar 3, 2001)

I'd like to see more pics of people who have installed body kits, especially that votex one...


----------



## retrohasen (Jul 24, 2001)

*Re: (Christian P)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Christian P* »_Supernice! retrohasen, what type of suspension is it on? adjustable? and how low is it on theese pics?

I am on Stasis Tracksport coilovers. I'll measure this weekend. It has settled alot since these pics.


----------



## relsieh (Oct 19, 2005)

*pics of my A4 B7*

























just picked it up last week 
2006 A4 B7 2.0T 6 speed


----------



## navybean (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (NUZRUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NUZRUB* »_Hello all. I'm new to the forums....well, I've been lurking for a while now but haven't posted anything since I was waiting until I had this:
























































Picked it up the end of June. On my list of things to do with it: Springs, APR Flash, 18" Wheels, Smoked taillights 

_Modified by NUZRUB at 6:11 AM 8/2/2005_

oh crap...thats my car!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## navybean (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: (retrohasen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *retrohasen* »_Just a couple of new pics:


























very nice!!! i used to like the color black on black until i borrowed my sisters car on a hot day, and roasted the entire time. i really want to go for a blue on black, red on black, or white on black.


----------



## Y2A (Aug 19, 2004)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (NUZRUB)*









Is that the S-line kit on the car? and is white the only color that comes with a body colored front tag area? Because on all the other colors, the front tag area is plastic black










_Modified by Y2A at 9:31 PM 10-25-2005_


----------



## NUZRUB (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (Y2A)*

No and No.
I think that kit is called the S-line kit now but back in June, it was just an optional body kit you could order for the A4 and it wasn't called "S-Line."
Also, the white filler panel was custom painted by the dealer to match the body kit. It's not part of the kit. Just an extra touch.


----------



## Rippin (Feb 25, 2000)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (Y2A)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Y2A* »_
Is that the S-line kit on the car? and is white the only color that comes with a body colored front tag area? Because on all the other colors, the front tag area is plastic black










That's the Votex kit on the car, not the S-Line.


----------



## dangola (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (Rippin)*




















































my 2006 a4 2.0T with s-line, premium, sunroof, and coldweather


----------



## rednecksavage (Mar 11, 2002)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread ([email protected])*

Just got mine on 10-29-05. This is my first Audi. I traded in my .:R32 due to medical reasons, but I am happy with the trade up. I have been wanting an A4 for a long time.
Bob
2005.5 Artic White 3.2 Quattro, Beige Leather, Premium Pkg., Cold Wheather Pkg., Sport Pkg.


----------



## ECA4 (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (rednecksavage)*

Here's mine:
2005.5 2.0T Quattro 6MT


----------



## RSfour (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (ECA4)*

Here's some pics of my '06 S4 I picked up last week http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RedRocket32 (Dec 29, 2004)

Hello all. I'm curious if anyone has picked up their white avant's yet. I have been looking through the pages, and saw the images of the black and white one, but was curious if anyone had some pictures of the white in the flesh. My brother has an 04' ultrasport with everything that AWE has to offer minus turbo upgrade,brakes,hre's)etc. I have loved the UltraAvant ever since i saw the one and only white avant around town. I saw a new black SLine avant at my local dealer .. and i drooled uncontrollably..
Thanks ahead of time
Alex


----------



## BrodieDub (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (RedRocket32)*

Mine


----------



## Low J. (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (cpurick)*

here's our new baby.......'06 S-line with Premium pkg and Bose.


----------



## ttechniques (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (Low J.)*

beautiful s-lines...
so on the interior, there is only brushed aluminum available, not carbon fiber right?...
keep em coming...i'm looking to get into a B7 Sline Avant...color still undecided...maybe imola


----------



## W8 (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (Low J.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Low J.* »_









Looks great except for those seats... Audi give us the sport seats!


----------



## TabooChild (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread ([email protected])*

Dear Santa,








I have been a very, very Naughty Boy this year. 
LOL...
So with much JOY - I would like to announce the purchase of my 1st new Audi B7 2.0T Quattro Manual.
Dolphin Gray Metallic Exterior
Black Leather Interior
Premium Package
Technology Package
Sunroof Package
Parktronic Parking Assistance
Headlights Washers
Only bad news is that I have to wait 'till March to pick it up, since the options that I wanted were not available at the dealership or anywhere close to the tri-state area thus causing me to order it...








I will post pics as soon as I get it.
BTW - I have name it "LoLa" after the movie "Run Lola Run"


----------



## blackwood (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: (Turbo311)*


_Quote »_Nice cars! But I don't understand why I'm seeing so many automatics...


I suppose it depends on application, but autos are better for turbocharged cars (spooling, etc.). 
Here's my B7. It's neither turbo nor auto



















_Modified by blackwood at 3:30 PM 12/12/2005_


----------



## KO-R32 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: (blackwood)*

A little OT, and I promise to post pix when i get the car, but . . . 

_Quote, originally posted by *blackwood* »_I suppose it depends on application, but autos are better for turbocharged cars (spooling, etc.). 

Car to elaborate? I went with a manual because I thought the tiptronic (VW w/1.8T) did a bad job of managing the engine / turbo when I needed it most (granted my inputs with the right foot usually are a bit harsh). <<Maybe I answered my own question
Beautiful 25Q btw!

_Quote, originally posted by *blackwood* »_


----------



## mortyk (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (cpurick)*

Got mine last week. 1.8T MLT S-line RNS-E Servotronic APC. 17" RS4 Winter 18" RS6 Summer


----------



## A4Pike (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: (blackwood)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackwood* »_

I suppose it depends on application, but autos are better for turbocharged cars (spooling, etc.). 
Here's my B7. It's neither turbo nor auto
















_Modified by blackwood at 3:30 PM 12/12/2005_

Which wheels are those??? The ride looks very nice... very nice...


----------



## A4Pike (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re:*

Here is my new A4!!! I Love This Car!!!
























Next step, chip it!


----------



## quattro v1.0 (Mar 13, 2005)

Clear bra done, windows tinted this weekend.


_Modified by quattro v1.0 at 7:41 PM 1/4/2006_


----------



## Big Geordie (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi there. got hold of your forum through search engine and thought looks good. I'm from Northern Ireland so our cars have slightly different variants that you may wish to hear about. Just ordered a new A4 2.0 T Quattro S-Line Special Edition. Whats special? 220bhp thats what along with lowered suspension and loads of otherstuff. get it at the end of Feb. Cant wait. Oh and it has black exaust pipes as well. Ye Ha


----------



## OrlandoR (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: (Big Geordie)*

Please post some pics if you have some










_Quote, originally posted by *Big Geordie* »_Hi there. got hold of your forum through search engine and thought looks good. I'm from Northern Ireland so our cars have slightly different variants that you may wish to hear about. Just ordered a new A4 2.0 T Quattro S-Line Special Edition. Whats special? 220bhp thats what along with lowered suspension and loads of otherstuff. get it at the end of Feb. Cant wait. Oh and it has black exaust pipes as well. Ye Ha


----------



## boonkauc (Jun 16, 2004)

*Re: (OrlandoR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OrlandoR* »_Please post some pics if you have some











He's probably going to have to wait until its actually built....seeing as how its not the end of Feb!


----------



## Jiunnfang (Jan 4, 2006)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (NUZRUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NUZRUB* »_No and No.
I think that kit is called the S-line kit now but back in June, it was just an optional body kit you could order for the A4 and it wasn't called "S-Line."
Also, the white filler panel was custom painted by the dealer to match the body kit. It's not part of the kit. Just an extra touch.

how much dealer charged you for painting the filler panel? I am considering to paint the filler panel as gloss black (like 25th S4) or ocean blue.
Thanks


----------



## NUZRUB (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (Jiunnfang)*

Don't know. It wasn't itemized in the deal.


----------



## cxg231 (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: (boonkauc)*

Can I play? 2006 S4 in Moro Blue...already posted in the Car Lounge, but I figure it can contribute to the great picture "library" on this thread.


----------



## Turbo PREP (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: (cxg231)*

hey....you took those pictures in EXTON,PA!!!
LOVE the car!!! looks good!!! havent seen too many new s4's in our area.


----------



## BlackMagicPearlR32 (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re: (Turbo PREP)*

First wash now that winter is over


----------



## AudiTumbo (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (ECA4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ECA4* »_Here's mine:


Is it possible to ask for bigger pics of those beauties?


----------



## honwei355 (Mar 5, 2006)

Hey all, New Audi A4 owner, just wanted to ask if anyone knew where to find the Euro License plate front paneling and/or the S-Line front grill for the Euro look?


----------



## Blitter (Mar 14, 2006)

I picked my 2006 A4 up back at the end of August in 2005. I just now happened across this great site. I haven't seen anyone post one in Liquid Blue Metallic yet, so I guess I may be the first. I know I haven't seen any in my area yet, thankfully. I like being able to tell my car apart from the others.








Also, the dealer did not inform me that there was going to be an S Line package. I am kind of bummed about that as I would have waited and got that. Oh well, I am still very happy with this one.








Anyway, here goes:











































_Modified by Blitter at 7:51 PM 3/14/2006_


----------



## Blitter (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (W8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *W8* »_Looks great except for those seats... Audi give us the sport seats! 

Agreed! I would have really liked that option. I am going to have one heck of a time getting the finger impressions out of my steering wheel from trying to keep myself in optimal possition while hammering my A4 through all the on/off ramps around here.








Meh, at least I get a good work out on my drive to work everyday.


----------



## mynameisnigel (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread ([email protected])*

I've being waiting for a couple of months and here it is at last, my A4/B7 Avant 1.8T Multitronic in its beautiful Quarz Grey and S-line dress.
Got an ABT chip installed to boost power and torque and it runs like the wind !



























_Modified by mynameisnigel at 11:11 PM 8/2/2006_


----------



## elements757 (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: (A4Pike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A4Pike* »_
Which wheels are those??? The ride looks very nice... very nice...

they look like OZ superturismo GTs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
they do look good


----------



## jeff968 (Apr 25, 2006)

*My A4*

Here's mine. 06 2.0TQ, 6 speed, premium, technology, sunroof, cold weather, XM.


----------



## alex911s (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: My A4 (jeff968)*

here's mine


----------



## russtamm (May 25, 2000)

*Re: (BlackMagicPearlR32)*

This thread needs more Ocean Blue
Just some quick snaps I took in the garage after I got done with some Jeff's Werkstatt Acrylic Prime then Jett... 303 Aerospace on interior.


----------



## Tuarisi (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (russtamm)*

that is pretty sweet. have any pics outside?


----------



## russtamm (May 25, 2000)

*Re: (Tuarisi)*

just took a couple outside


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: (russtamm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *russtamm* »_just took a couple outside

















Nice photo!
Here is one that I took last night:











_Modified by Wimbledon at 12:20 AM 7/17/2006_


----------



## spencermfi (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (Wimbledon)*

Picked up a couple weeks ago:








'06 2.0TQ Tip, Dolphin/Ebony, Sunroof, Premium, Tech, Walnut, Sport
LOVE it. More pics soon.


----------



## russtamm (May 25, 2000)

*Re: (spencermfi)*

Little more Ocean Blue lovin... And yes I ordered the front plate filler

















Did some more detailing and check out the reflection in the shade

















what it looks like in the sun:


----------



## the sheriff (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: (russtamm)*

Decided to wash and shoot a couple of quick pics after the new StaSIS Streetsport kit went on.....Yes, I know they're over-exposed. I didn't care to take the time to take good pics!!


----------



## xryanB7 (Oct 3, 2005)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (Tanner74)*

wow nice camera!! what kind of camera did you use??


----------



## AvantYeti (May 20, 2006)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (spybond)*

Ciao!
I just ordered my 07 last week. Phantom Black w/black leather. I can't wait....
Ciao,
-Dale


----------



## KO-R32 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (AvantYeti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AvantYeti* »_Ciao!
I just ordered my 07 last week. Phantom Black w/black leather. I can't wait....
Ciao,
-Dale

All right, an 07! 

Waiting it tough, but worth it. At least you will not have to wait out the long journey over the Atlantic. What Engine did you get? Cheers!
Oh, and here's some way overdue pictures of my 2.0T ~ 
























































I wish I remembered to wipe the carbon off the exhaust tips before the shoot. You have to do this EVERY day, sometimes twice. I learned that from the R32.


----------



## at165dB (Apr 24, 2006)

Here's my Moro Blue A4
2.0T Quattro 6MT
Premium
Sunroof
Sports
Walnut


----------



## cucubee5 (May 25, 2006)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (at165dB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *at165dB* »_Here's my Moro Blue A4
2.0T Quattro 6MT
Premium
Sunroof
Sports
Walnut

















!!! That is the same EXACT car I am picking up this Saturday!! Moro Blue!!! Looks beautiful.


----------



## rallyegolf (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (cucubee5)*

My First Audi.


----------



## Wilker (Jun 11, 2006)

*Dolphin Gray 2.0T in CO*

2.0T, Technology, Premium, coldweather, Sport Suspension. Love this thing, picked it up today.


----------



## AvantYeti (May 20, 2006)

*Re: Dolphin Gray 2.0T in CO (Wilker)*

Hi,
That's a beautiful Avant. I get mine in Sept. an 07'. I got mine in Phantom Black Pearl. Premium, sport suspension, convenience pkg, and bluetooth.
Take Care.
-Dale


----------



## mynameisnigel (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (mynameisnigel)*

Took some additional pics of my car while in France a couple of months ago:


















































_Modified by mynameisnigel at 11:09 PM 8/2/2006_


----------



## skyguy1 (May 30, 2005)

Leased a 2.0T Q, Premium and Sunroof pkgs.


----------



## AvantYeti (May 20, 2006)

*Re: (russtamm)*

The 303 Aerospace looks awesome. I've never heard of it. Does it leave things glossy like armor-all or does it leave it nice and clean with good protection? I think I'll order some.
Thanks
-Dale


----------



## Vich (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (ktc07)*









What is that car in the right garage? A porsche?


----------



## MAlby7 (May 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread ([email protected])*

Here's my 2006 A4 2.0T Quattro. Dolphin Grey on Black Leather. The only mods are 18" S-line wheels and 35% Ceramic FormulaOne tints all the way around. Soon to come; 4" Magnaflow Chrome Exhaust Tips.


----------



## skyguy1 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (Vich)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vich* »_








What is that car in the right garage? A porsche? 

either that or a Pontiac Grand Prix?


----------



## rs_t (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (skyguy1)*

Mine at a tracday, passing a Urquattro!


----------



## ktc07 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (Vich)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vich* »_
What is that car in the right garage? A porsche? 

Porsche Turbo.


----------



## ktc07 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (Vich)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vich* »_
What is that car in the right garage? A porsche? 

Porsche Turbo.
MAlby7, how is the 35% for driving at night?


----------



## MAlby7 (May 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (ktc07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ktc07* »_
Porsche Turbo.
MAlby7, how is the 35% for driving at night?

There are no problems at all. The difference with the tint is that instead of seeing a blur of light coming up behind you, you can see the outline of the headlights and it's easier on your eyes. You can actually tell what model of car is behind you!


----------



## Stelo (Jul 15, 2006)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread ([email protected])*

Here is my new baby. Got her on leave from Iraq. 06 2.0T M6


----------



## zumthor (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (Stelo)*

Hello! So this is my first time posting on this website, but I referenced it quite a bit when looking for a new car, so I thought I would post a few photos on the one I took delivery of this last week. 
It's a 2006 A4 B7 S-Line, Quartz Gray with the Titanium package, which has 18" rims, piano black interior trim, black interior headliner, and black exterior trim. Interior photos to follow shortly!


----------



## MAlby7 (May 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (zumthor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zumthor* »_










Beautiful Car and that's a really neat looking building.


----------



## Yanke (Jul 30, 2001)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (MAlby7)*

It's the U of M Twin Cities Art Museum.
Almost right on the Mississippi River.


----------



## buickgn (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (Yanke)*

Picked up my new baby( the A4 Sline, not the bada$$ RS4 next to it) today, nothing too exciting, but I have some plans...











































_Modified by buickgn at 8:22 PM 8/2/2006_


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 19, 2002)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (buickgn)*

I picture of when the car was a month old....


----------



## lnferno (Jun 26, 2006)

*Here's mine*


----------



## Uncle Kraut (Apr 15, 2003)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (conmana4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *conmana4* »_I picture of when the car was a month old....


















Best b7 I've seen so far!!!!!








What mods?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 19, 2002)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (Uncle Kraut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uncle Kraut* »_

Best b7 I've seen so far!!!!!








What mods?

Its not done yet but here is what I have so far in two months of ownership...
H&R coils
H-Sport S4 sways
APR snub
APR Chip
E-code test pipe
Custom Champion Motorsport Exhaust
Awe Vent boost gauge
B7 RS4 front brakes
RS4 Grill 
RS4 Stering wheel
RS4 door pulls
RS4 right side engine cover
02 A4 style battery cover
S4 mirror covers
Recaro Sport Topline seats front
S4 recaro rears
Clear corner mod
Alpine IVA-w200 deck
JL amps
JL subs 
MB Quart speakers
And a V1
I think thats it.... I did all this 100% myself just wouldn't be the same if I paid to have it done.... Im going to try and do a little photo shoot tonight so I can post some more pics


----------



## MAlby7 (May 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (conmana4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *conmana4* »_
Its not done yet but here is what I have so far in two months of ownership...
H&R coils
H-Sport S4 sways
APR snub
APR Chip
E-code test pipe
Custom Champion Motorsport Exhaust
Awe Vent boost gauge
B7 RS4 front brakes
RS4 Grill 
RS4 Stering wheel
RS4 door pulls
RS4 right side engine cover
02 A4 style battery cover
S4 mirror covers
Recaro Sport Topline seats front
S4 recaro rears
Clear corner mod
Alpine IVA-w200 deck
JL amps
JL subs 
MB Quart speakers
And a V1
I think thats it.... I did all this 100% myself just wouldn't be the same if I paid to have it done.... Im going to try and do a little photo shoot tonight so I can post some more pics


Did you win the lottery?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 19, 2002)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (MAlby7)*

I wish im 27 and live at home to pay for my mod habbit..... and some of the stuff came off my B6 Avant....


----------



## VR6BANGER!! (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (conmana4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *conmana4* »_
Its not done yet but here is what I have so far in two months of ownership...
H&R coils
H-Sport S4 sways
APR snub
APR Chip
E-code test pipe
Custom Champion Motorsport Exhaust
Awe Vent boost gauge
B7 RS4 front brakes
RS4 Grill 
RS4 Stering wheel
RS4 door pulls
RS4 right side engine cover
02 A4 style battery cover
S4 mirror covers
Recaro Sport Topline seats front
S4 recaro rears
Clear corner mod
Alpine IVA-w200 deck
JL amps
JL subs 
MB Quart speakers
And a V1
I think thats it.... I did all this 100% myself just wouldn't be the same if I paid to have it done.... Im going to try and do a little photo shoot tonight so I can post some more pics


Nice B7! I live next door in Amherst. I hope to see you driving around some day.


----------



## buickgn (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (VR6BANGER!!)*

Where did you get the RS4 Girll from? Was it a direct swap? Was it easy to do?


----------



## FlyingTurtle (Mar 26, 2006)

sweet ride, i love the Avants


----------



## Mr. Hahns (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (conmana4)*

That is a sweet looking B7. I love the way your car looks so original, keep up the great work!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 19, 2002)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (buickgn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *buickgn* »_Where did you get the RS4 Girll from? Was it a direct swap? Was it easy to do?

I got the grill from a guy on audizine that brings over audi parts. Try http://www.vagparts.com they have them...


----------



## INTEGRATION (Jun 16, 2004)

I'm pretty new to vortex but here's a snap of my STOCK car at the EXC show this weekend. Hurrah for showing a stock car at a maintream show!
















Car is: 2006 A4 2.0T Quattro 6MT S-line navi. I'm currently saving up for blingtastic wheelies so don't expect too much from me until I get those on


----------



## evoic (Jun 11, 2006)

*Re: (INTEGRATION)*

Add me to the list. I'm fairly new around here.
In addition to what's in my sig, I've recently added RS4 Sway bar, Forge DVFSiT valve, and Vibrant 1303 Tips. (Tips are not pictured. Yet)
APR Testpipe and 100 octane program are next......


----------



## Maracucho (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: (evoic)*

Show those tips


----------



## island T (May 1, 2000)

*Re: (Maracucho)*

ok, guess time for me to contribute.
pics from back in may '06, have coilovers and exhaust.


----------



## evoic (Jun 11, 2006)

*Re: (Maracucho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Maracucho* »_Show those tips 

Here you go....
.
.








.








.


----------



## jackk (Aug 25, 2006)

sorry about the junk around the house we're renovating it


----------



## Andrew A4 (Feb 5, 2003)

My 2007 B7 will be here in about 6-8 weeks.
2.0T
Quattro
manual
Fully loaded.
Black interior
SPRINT BLUE!!!!!
Mods (will be ready for install the day i get the car)
Full oettinger body kit
oettinger 20's
oettinger big turbo
oettinger brakes
all oettinger interior
oet coil over suspension
oet quad exhaust
Recaro "Speed" seats. black leather w/alcantera.


----------



## rmfnjones (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (Andrew A4)*

Just got mine a few days ago...has like 150 mi now
Quartz Grey Metallic
PLatinum Interior
Convience Packeage
Premium Package
6SM http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
2.0T FSI Quattro
20% Tint, 13% on rear window http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
18" OZ Tribe Evo's with 225 40 18's








These arnt good pics, it was gettig dark.































































_Modified by rmfnjones at 8:43 PM 9-17-2006_


----------



## rs_t (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (Andrew A4)*

How mine looks now with new 19" Sportec's


----------



## jackk (Aug 25, 2006)

loving those rims, I'll have to get a set for next summer


----------



## darkness2505 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: (jackk)*


2.0T Avant










_Modified by darkness2505 at 10:35 PM 9-29-2006_


----------



## digitaldays (Oct 7, 2006)

*2006 A4 2.0T Quattro*

Thought I'd add my car to the list...
















So far the car has:
- Neuspeed Programming
- Neuspeed Short-Shifter
- Neuspeed Sport Springs
- 19" Axis Pentas w/ T1s
- HIDs
Originally I had the Neuspeed Catback exhaust, but although it was a fantastic system, I wasn't a fan of the noise. Hoping to find something quieter soon because I'm planning to add the APR K04 Turbo soon and that thing'll need to breath! I have the APR engine snub mount on order now as well.
I also own a 2005 A4 Avant 1.8T with a Neuspeed chip, but I have to say that the two just don't compare. I've ordered the short-shifter and the engine snub mount for that car too, so it should be a lot more fun to drive soon. Anyone who's on the fence about trading up should definitely take the plunge in my opinion -- you'll be pleasantly surprised once you've chipped your new 2.0T.


----------



## mcbaes72 (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread ([email protected])*

10/2/06 - '07 Audi A4 3.2 S-Line Avant.



















_Modified by mcbaes72 at 10:34 AM 12-13-2006_


----------



## nocaryet (May 6, 2006)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (mcbaes72)*

Finally got around to posting some pics. It's nothing to special, but...


----------



## reticulan (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: (jackk)*


----------



## hawaiian5-0 (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (reticulan)*

Here is Mine...
Mods are 
BBS LM"S 19x8.5
19x9.5
MTM 3" Exhaust w/ test pipe
REVO Stage II Software
APR Snub Mount
Billy Pss-9 Coilovers
H-sport S-4 Sways
Awe Boost Guage (vent)
Rs-4 short shift kit
Rs-4 Pedals and E-brake handle
& sills
Soon to come B/T....400whp


----------



## RS.Fez (Sep 27, 2006)




----------



## sieben (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread ([email protected])*

after 7 months and 13k miles, finally:
























(debadging/rebadging project in progress.........not worred that you see my license.... it should be obvious by now







)

























Euro all the way








I love my car.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (sieben)*

this is not actually mine, but rather my moms. Thought more pictures of the color might be nice for people to see. They arent the greatest of pics and I didnt take them, but oh well.
its a 2007 2.0T in Quartz Gray with Platinum Leather. Premium, Convienence, and Bluetooth. She loves it, as do I.


----------



## bz0n3 (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread ([email protected])*

Here is mine, all I've got is an S-Line suspension and the Hyperblack RS4 rims, and that's about it...........










_Modified by bz0n3 at 7:58 PM 11-10-2006_


----------



## yfzcentral (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (buickgn)*

Just got this today!
07 A4 Quattro S-Line
Automatic
Convenience package
Quartz Gray with Ebony 
So far so good!


----------



## Andrew A4 (Feb 5, 2003)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (yfzcentral)*

I picked up my Sprint Blue 2.0T A4 last night from the dealer. Waited two months to get the car from the date of order.
2.0T, 6-Speed, Premium, Technology, Convenience, NAV, Sirius w/Bose, leather, quattro. Pretty much everything except sport springs and cold weather since i'm lowering it tomorrow and it doesn't get cold here in SoCal.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 19, 2002)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (Andrew A4)*

nice color man looks sick. This makes me mad I didn't end up ordering Avus silver on mine. Cant wait to see the Oettinger kit on your car.


----------



## Andrew A4 (Feb 5, 2003)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread ([email protected])*

I'm hoping to get my hands on the kit by the first week of January, but it may be a little longer than that. I'm planning on lowering it Monday or Tuesday and then install a short shifter in about a week. Wheels will come as soon as they're available from Oettinger. I may run a set of CEC wheels in the meantime.
More photos!


----------



## DOGSLOVEDUBS (Jul 29, 2006)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread ([email protected])*

Had to update these pics. Thanks to all who helped make this project come together.
2nd place B6/B7 A4/S4 Waterwagens 2007
Current mods:
1st Sprint Blue Avant in NA
Titanium Package
Navagation
6 Speed
18% window tint
Tinted rear taillights
Cleared and painted headlights
Smoked side turn indicators
Paint matched front reflectors
Paint matched engine cover
Paint matched front brake calipers
RS4 Black optics package grill
RS4 rear sway bar
APR snub mount
AWE vent boost gauge
AWE down pipe
AWE catback exhaust
Eurojet Dual front mount intercoolers
Carbonio carbon fiber intake
REVO stage 2 software
REVO select plus programmer
South bend stage III cryo treated organic clutch
KW Variant 1 Suspension
19X8.5 MAYA STM 3 piece wheels (staggered offset)
Custom powder coated gloss black centers
BOOM!













































































_Modified by DOGSLOVEDUBS at 9:49 PM 11/4/2007_


----------



## Andrew A4 (Feb 5, 2003)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (DOGSLOVEDUBS)*

Beautiful Avant!!! Love the color! Now there are TWO Sprint Blue A4's in North America! One sedan, one avant!

Here is mine that I picked up a week ago!


















































































_Modified by Andrew A4 at 5:36 AM 12-11-2006_


_Modified by Andrew A4 at 5:38 AM 12-11-2006_


----------



## cpurick (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (Andrew A4)*

Andrew, did you take a stock susp. off that car? If so, what did you do with it?


----------



## Andrew A4 (Feb 5, 2003)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (cpurick)*

It wasn't stock sport. It was the standard springs. I felt it wasn't worth spending the money for springs i'd just be taking off in 3 days.


----------



## cpurick (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (Andrew A4)*

I'm looking for one of those. What did you do with it?


----------



## Andrew A4 (Feb 5, 2003)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (cpurick)*

ygpm.

Another shot of my car.


----------



## Mogul2001 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (DOGSLOVEDUBS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DOGSLOVEDUBS* »_









Great shot ! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## loud wagen (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (Mogul2001)*

mine


----------



## gawa (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (loud wagen)*

Couple shots of my dad's new a4.


























_Modified by gawa at 1:04 AM 1-8-2007_


----------



## 00 Golf 1.8T (Dec 8, 2000)

Ooo nice! What camera was that?


----------



## darkness2505 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (yfzcentral)*


----------



## NoDubHere (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (yfzcentral)*


----------



## hachirokukid (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (NoDubHere)*

What suspention are you using?


----------



## S4ItaliaGt (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (hachirokukid)*

yeah andrew a4 and nodubhere what suspension setups do u have there????
also "the sheriff" - in ur pics way back a couple pages u said u had recently installed ur new StaSIS Streetsport kit..........how much wus that?


----------



## S4ItaliaGt (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: (RS.Fez)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS.Fez* »_











what kind of wheels are those?


----------



## Nick Howzer (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread ([email protected])*

Here are a few pictures from Sweden. The A4 is my 2007 2.0TFSI sportquattro. The 18" wheels with summer tires are waiting in the garage
































I sneak in one picture that I took sitting in an Audi R8


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

*Re:*

Add me please








Just got her this x-mas.
06 A4Q 2.0T 6spd


----------



## types conversion (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (Nick Howzer)*


----------



## UT_Audi_Diehard (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## sieben (Nov 23, 2002)




----------



## nocaryet (May 6, 2006)

The white one with the RS4 reps is pretty damn nice! Good job UT_Audi_Diehard!!


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Ibis White w/ S-line & Titanium?*

If you have pics of the Ibis White w/ S-line & Titanium, please post.
Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lokeh (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: Ibis White w/ S-line & Titanium? (liquid stereo)*

At the dealership:








After I took it home and gave it some new shoes:


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Ibis White w/ S-line & Titanium? (lokeh)*

Nice!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

_Quote, originally posted by *lokeh* »_At the dealership:
After I took it home and gave it some new shoes:


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Ibis White w/ S-line & Titanium? (liquid stereo)*

love those blue B7's...and that arctic white S-Line from Provo is the tits!


----------



## bornsincere (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: Ibis White w/ S-line & Titanium? (Rabbit5GTI)*


----------



## MAlby7 (May 14, 2004)

*Re: (UT_Audi_Diehard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UT_Audi_Diehard* »_



Are those 19" wheels with 235/35/19 tires on them?


----------



## bluelagoon1 (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: (MAlby7)*

that last one is definitely hot. I may opt to go with those, except onyx black or anthracite, or I may just put my porsche wheels on it. But here's my bone stock s-line just for the heck of it.








































porsche challenge for reference


























_Modified by bluelagoon1 at 7:20 PM 3-3-2007_


----------



## B7a4_Turbo (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: (bluelagoon1)*

My Wifes A4 2.0tQ!!!
She let me put wheels on and lower it but won't let me do any engine work














! All good though still got my GTi and '86 944


----------



## mlita82 (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: (hawaiian5-0)*

nice rims, what are the lug pattern on the new a4's 5x112 ?


----------



## bluelagoon1 (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: (mlita82)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mlita82* »_nice rims, what are the lug pattern on the new a4's 5x112 ? 

yep


----------



## REDhott06 (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: (bluelagoon1)*

heyy guys. im new to this forum, so ill introduce myself. my names marissa, im 18 and i go to villanova u. im orig from westchester, ny. i have a 2006 brilliant red a4 2.0t that i got almost a year ago..i havent done too much but my list of mods include:
S4 bumper
RS4 grill
S4 doorblades
19" Privat wheels, gunmetal grey with a hyperpolished lip
35% tints
painted red brake calipers (for now)
debadged
soon: matte mirrors, back dtm bumper (maybe?) suggestions for the back are welcome..and an apr chip!
here are some pictures --first one is from waterfest before i re-did the front.
















and after the current mods!


----------



## bluelagoon1 (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: (REDhott06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *REDhott06* »_heyy guys. im new to this forum, so ill introduce myself. my names marissa, im 18 and i go to villanova u. im orig from westchester, ny. i have a 2006 brilliant red a4 2.0t that i got almost a year ago..i havent done too much but my list of mods include:
S4 bumper
RS4 grill
S4 doorblades
19" Privat wheels, gunmetal grey with a hyperpolished lip
35% tints
painted red brake calipers (for now)
debadged
soon: matte mirrors, back dtm bumper (maybe?) suggestions for the back are welcome..and an apr chip!


sweet! you go girl! red is hot, and i bet you are too! girls into cars is such a turn-on.


----------



## REDhott06 (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: (bluelagoon1)*

oh yes, red is damn hott. haha. ive always been a car nut... heres some pictures of me too! so if anyone sees me at any shows, gtg's, feel free to say hi.. i love boys that drive audis!


----------



## hawaiian5-0 (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (REDhott06)*

18 and you have and Audi? I do not even want to know. 
As for the APR chip, I would try the REVO out too. I love mine. Food for thought















And yes it has many, many mods


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (REDhott06)*

very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *REDhott06* »_heyy guys. im new to this forum, so ill introduce myself. my names marissa, im 18 and i go to villanova u. im orig from westchester, ny. i have a 2006 brilliant red a4 2.0t that i got almost a year ago..i havent done too much but my list of mods include:
S4 bumper
RS4 grill
S4 doorblades
19" Privat wheels, gunmetal grey with a hyperpolished lip
35% tints
painted red brake calipers (for now)
debadged
soon: matte mirrors, back dtm bumper (maybe?) suggestions for the back are welcome..and an apr chip!


----------



## bluelagoon1 (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: (REDhott06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *REDhott06* »_oh yes, red is damn hott. haha. ive always been a car nut... heres some pictures of me too! so if anyone sees me at any shows, gtg's, feel free to say hi.. i love boys that drive audis!

























El Diablo!


----------



## REDhott06 (Mar 19, 2007)

haha el diablo... thanks for the nice words on the car. as for me being 18 with an audi. my dad is a carnut..so i really lucked out along those lines. im putting all my money into mods. 
but also, anyone have suggestions on what to do to do the back now that i re-did the front>?


----------



## hawaiian5-0 (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (REDhott06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *REDhott06* »_haha el diablo... thanks for the nice words on the car. as for me being 18 with an audi. my dad is a carnut..so i really lucked out along those lines. im putting all my money into mods. 
but also, anyone have suggestions on what to do to do the back now that i re-did the front>?


"Gee Thanks Dad" ..I wish my Parents gave me a ride like that when I was 18. Got them anyways. Goodluck with the build


----------



## bluelagoon1 (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: (REDhott06)*

i say either get an S4 valence, or leave it stock (if you have s-line). if you really want to spend, make it an RS4 rear end.


----------



## REDhott06 (Mar 19, 2007)

i dont have s-line so im going to have to do something.. prob not rs4 rear end..i wanna put money into the engine instead @ this point as its completely stock.


----------



## bluelagoon1 (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: (REDhott06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *REDhott06* »_i dont have s-line so im going to have to do something.. prob not rs4 rear end..i wanna put money into the engine instead @ this point as its completely stock.

seriously, you must stop with the dirty talk







. i'd definitely start modding the engine/exhaust if you haven't since you've already done a little body work. since you have non-sline i'd look at all the body kits, reiger, caractere, oettinger, etc for when you're ready.


----------



## REDhott06 (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: (bluelagoon1)*

haha blue. you love it.







im going to get an apr chip i believe next...i like instant gratification hp wise haha.


----------



## bluelagoon1 (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: (REDhott06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *REDhott06* »_haha blue. you love it.







im going to get an apr chip i believe next...i like instant gratification hp wise haha.

good choice. that's what I have, a definite must for all the drivetrain loss from the quattro. i came from a k04-022 GLI and I miss the power. I will just have to wait for the big turbo kits. but apr and a britalmann exhaust will have to do for now


----------



## REDhott06 (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: (bluelagoon1)*

yea, the 2.0 is peppy..but not peppy enough. i IMed you blue- skittlesx1, hit me back when you get a chance. have some questions.


----------



## S4ItaliaGt (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: (REDhott06)*

hah red i completely understand with your dad. im a car freak but so is my dad. i REALLY lucked out. 
but besides the fact . where did you get your front? ( color matched grill) its RS4 right?


----------



## REDhott06 (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: (S4ItaliaGt)*

haha yea, my dad is a nut. hes a benz guy tho...i started out driving a 1990 560SEC , beastly car and it was beautifully kept.. 5.6L V8. just old tho. 
i ordered my bumper/grill from rival motorsports. the bumper was around 460 i think or a lil more. and yes its rs4!


----------



## S4ItaliaGt (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: (REDhott06)*

haha yeah my dad was a benz guy for yearrssss but now hes a range rover guy. maybe i got lucky and got my car at the right time. hah- his mid life crisis maybe not completely thinking about buying his 16 year old son a new A4. but im not complaining lol . and thanks for that- im looking for a grille like that for my car


----------



## bluelagoon1 (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: (REDhott06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *REDhott06* »_yea, the 2.0 is peppy..but not peppy enough. i IMed you blue- skittlesx1, hit me back when you get a chance. have some questions.

girls named marissa are so hott!!


----------



## REDhott06 (Mar 19, 2007)

hahah.


----------



## Nba4 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: (REDhott06)*

Finally got some pics of my car all cleaned up for summer and what not hopefully this works







Let me know what you think




































_Modified by Nba4 at 1:22 PM 3/24/2007_


----------



## S4ItaliaGt (Nov 10, 2006)

Oh man....those rims ...MY EYES!


----------



## S4ItaliaGt (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: (S4ItaliaGt)*

OH yeah that was a good thing if u took it the wrong way lol ... theyre real shiny!


----------



## Nba4 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: (S4ItaliaGt)*

Haha just spent about an hour and a half detailing them before that


----------



## REDhott06 (Mar 19, 2007)

car looks nice. obviously..i have them the same one haha. not a huge fan of the rims tho..a lil too much for my taste. but nice choice of car/color


----------



## S4ItaliaGt (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: (REDhott06)*

do u have nuespeed springs . your rear looks lower than the front and thats common for nuespeed


----------



## bluelagoon1 (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: (S4ItaliaGt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *S4ItaliaGt* »_do u have nuespeed springs . your rear looks lower than the front and thats common for nuespeed

that's common for the s-line sport suspension which is likely what he has. neuspeed would be much lower than that.


----------



## S4ItaliaGt (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: (bluelagoon1)*

ahh good call http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 8V Vee Dub 2k (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (REDhott06)*

WHAT ABOUT VW'S?
_Quote, originally posted by *REDhott06* »_oh yes, red is damn hott. haha. ive always been a car nut... heres some pictures of me too! so if anyone sees me at any shows, gtg's, feel free to say hi.. i love boys that drive audis!


----------



## bluelagoon1 (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: (8V Vee Dub 2k)*


_Quote, originally posted by *8V Vee Dub 2k* »_WHAT ABOUT VW'S?

what about men who drive audis?


----------



## WTRCULD (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (bluelagoon1)*

What about keeping this a photo only thread?


----------



## S4ItaliaGt (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: (NTRCULD)*

good idea


----------



## happy_robot (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread ([email protected])*

what do you guys think???


----------



## S4ItaliaGt (Nov 10, 2006)

loved the blacked out look....where did u get everything?


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

what wheels do you have on the car in the auto-x pic? size?


----------



## mlita82 (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: (retrohasen)*

what kind of exhaust is that on your car?


----------



## Audi Teile USA (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (happy_robot)*

my lease ends in five months, im placing an order for a new one in two months.....DOLPHIN GREY







!!!


----------



## vassie (Jan 2, 2005)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (Audi Teile USA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi Teile USA* »_ 
my lease ends in five months, im placing an order for a new one in two months.....DOLPHIN GREY







!!!


maybe you can wait untill the new B8 will be arrived.


----------



## GTi20vMA (Aug 5, 2005)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (vassie)*

The B8 will be arriving for the 2009 Model Year


----------



## INTEGRATION (Jun 16, 2004)

Minor Update on mine:


----------



## 8V Vee Dub 2k (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (REDhott06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *REDhott06* »_oh yes, red is damn hott. haha. ive always been a car nut... heres some pictures of me too! so if anyone sees me at any shows, gtg's, feel free to say hi.. i love boys that drive audis!

























which one are you ?


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (INTEGRATION)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INTEGRATION* »_Minor Update on mine:

















sexy


----------



## MKIV-T-Rex (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: (INTEGRATION)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INTEGRATION* »_









So hot, want to touch the hiney!


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

more pics pleeeeze


----------



## ra.CE (May 2, 2007)

*Re: (nemo1ner)*

i will put some pics of mine immediately when i get it...







it arrived friday to finland but it might take time if there is queue with transports..i have allready ordered kW variante 2 but rims are problem..i hope that importer get those rims quickly that i can drive my baby right to wheelstore and set up rims and coilovers..






















then i will get that picture to here..










_Modified by ra.CE at 5:09 AM 5-13-2007_


----------



## uBeR_MK5 (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (ra.CE)*

my mom just bought it yesterday


----------



## Castro_JHB (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi All,
I've just upgraded from a 2005 Sportback to a 2006 A4 2.0T S-Line. Here are a few pics of the car. Will post more once I get it cleaned.


----------



## REDhott06 (Mar 19, 2007)

8V - i am on the right







sorry forgot to say


----------



## mlita82 (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: (REDhott06)*

I think when I say this I'm not only speaking for myself, but you should def post more pics!


----------



## chrish01 (Apr 1, 2006)

*Re: (mlita82)*

Lets get some more pics up in here ... i need something to wet my appetite while i wait 2 more months for my Sprint Blue avant. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ra.CE (May 2, 2007)

*Re: (chrish01)*

here is some pics of mine,i got it last tuesday, rims are not available and im pissed...







but i handle it...








http://s31.photobucket.com/alb...3.jpg
http://s31.photobucket.com/alb...2.jpg


----------



## lilken21 (Apr 7, 2004)

*A4 2.0T 6MT/s-line/Titanium pkg.*

I am finally back in the Audi family. I use to have a B6 quattro w/ USP/6MT, but I had to trade it in when the baby came along. Now that we have an SUV http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif, I can get back to some real driving. I absolutely love the Titanium pkg -- I just need to chip and lower http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I've had the car for a week... here are some pix taken this morning:


----------



## ice cream man (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: A4 2.0T 6MT/s-line/Titanium pkg. (lilken21)*

looks good getting my s-line/tit pkg in a week,, pics comming sooon


----------



## Outlaw vdub (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: A4 2.0T 6MT/s-line/Titanium pkg. (ice cream man)*

wow! There are some real nice a4's here. I'm getting a 07 A4 2.0TQ S-line & conveniece package w/ bluetooth, ebony leather enterior, bose sound system. I'm going with Ibis white for colour. 
I was wondering if someone can do me a little favor and p-shop a pic of the white A4 with and put a black roof on it??







I have a white 01 jetta right now with a black roof and I love the look. I jsut wonder what it would look like on a A4. I don't have any pics of the car yet but I will by this weekend! Hopefully


----------



## hawaiian5-0 (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: A4 2.0T 6MT/s-line/Titanium pkg. (Outlaw vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Outlaw vdub* »_wow! There are some real nice a4's here. I'm getting a 07 A4 2.0TQ S-line & conveniece package w/ bluetooth, ebony leather enterior, bose sound system. I'm going with Ibis white for colour. 
I was wondering if someone can do me a little favor and p-shop a pic of the white A4 with and put a black roof on it??







I have a white 01 jetta right now with a black roof and I love the look. I jsut wonder what it would look like on a A4. I don't have any pics of the car yet but I will by this weekend! Hopefully









Which white A4??????


----------



## Outlaw vdub (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: A4 2.0T 6MT/s-line/Titanium pkg. (hawaiian5-0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hawaiian5-0* »_
Which white A4??????

Yours would be great! Or any white a4 would do i guess.


----------



## hawaiian5-0 (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: A4 2.0T 6MT/s-line/Titanium pkg. (Outlaw vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Outlaw vdub* »_
Yours would be great! Or any white a4 would do i guess.

Black Roof? ...Let me work on it.


----------



## loud wagen (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: (INTEGRATION)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INTEGRATION* »_Minor Update on mine:

















details on the front spliter and spoiler thing above the rear window?


----------



## MrDMo (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (8V Vee Dub 2k)*

Here is my baby.. She is coming along well... Wheels suspension and motor this summer


----------



## MrDMo (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (MrDMo)*

Here they are..


----------



## lilken21 (Apr 7, 2004)

^^Love the brilliant black.^^ I noticed you do not have chrome around the windows or grill -- did it come that way?


----------



## SilverB7FL (Jun 19, 2007)

new to forum, heres some pics of mine.


----------



## SilverB7FL (Jun 19, 2007)

O I forgot my mods. lol. I have APR 93 + stock, Carbonio intake, stainless steel exhaust tips, lip spoiler and a Forge DV (on order)


_Modified by SilverB7FL at 10:51 AM 6-19-2007_


----------



## Outlaw vdub (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: (SilverB7FL)*

Heres my brand new 07 2.0T S-Line Q 6SPM. Ibis white H&R springs are being installed tomorrow! Could somene please photoshop one of these pics and make the roof black? I'm getting it done but I would like to see what it looks like before hand.
Cheers


----------



## rnp614 (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: (MrDMo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrDMo* »_Here they are..


































WHats up with these wheels?


----------



## REDhott06 (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: (8V Vee Dub 2k)*


_Quote, originally posted by *8V Vee Dub 2k* »_
which one are you ?

on the right, sorry!


----------



## Jphive (Apr 22, 2005)

I just got my New A4 Quattro 3 weeks ago. 
Brilliant Black with black leather interior. Got a bit of an surprise upgrade from my 98GTI. Just wanted to say hi to the forum
Pics are little out of date i had the car tinted 20% on the sides and rear last week. 
Here she is
















My Old Faithful Ride










_Modified by Jphive at 10:17 PM 7-9-2007_


----------



## Corman (Oct 19, 2001)

*Attempt at a pic post*

I've been around a while (lurking, I guess), and finally decided to try and post some pics...not sure it'll work yet, so this is the test. These were taken in the beautiful German countryside. I've had the car for almost a year, dropping it with an Eibach Pro-Kit spring set with the 18" wheels. The B6 Ultrasport is my inspiration, but I'm doing it piecemeal as budget (read "wife") will allow!


----------



## SilverB7FL (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: Attempt at a pic post (Corman)*

I really like those wheels they look really good.


----------



## BUK8TEE (Nov 1, 2002)

*Re: Attempt at a pic post (SilverB7FL)*

just picked her up yesterday!








only downside is that the dealer didn't have any 6sp quattro 2.0t's








and i needed a car really bad so wtf eva!
















i'll make my official post when i dust off a few goodies that's been in my garage waiting for the car's arrival!


----------



## RefoA4 (Jul 22, 2007)

Here is my A4 S-line with titanium package. Red and titanium package is the best combination. Oh also its the best combination if you want to get ticket all the time. I got 3 speeding tickets in the first month


----------



## kyle_broslofski (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: blackline rearlights*

Hi folks. I'm from germany and would like to know where the blackline rear lights come from. Does anybody knows a source of supply? Thanks in advance, Lars
http://i161.photobucket.com/al...5.jpg


----------



## chrish01 (Apr 1, 2006)

*New 08 Avant*

So I finally got my new 2008 Avant about three months after i ordered it. Took a couple pics this afternoon to throw up here.
08 A4 Avant with S-Line w/ Titanium Package and custom paint (S4 Sprint Blue).








































Stoked


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

^ sexy


----------



## cbarz (Sep 25, 2000)

*Re: (Rabbit5GTI)*

I'll play.


----------



## chrish01 (Apr 1, 2006)

*Re: (cbarz)*

w00t for the socal ti avants. looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cbarz (Sep 25, 2000)

*Re: (chrish01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrish01* »_w00t for the socal ti avants. looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yours too. Maybe we should start a club


----------



## Nick Howzer (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: New 08 Avant (chrish01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrish01* »_So I finally got my new 2008 Avant about three months after i ordered it. Took a couple pics this afternoon to throw up here.
08 A4 Avant with S-Line w/ Titanium Package and custom paint (S4 Sprint Blue).








Stoked









Soo cool!


----------



## 20v's_of_furrry (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: New 08 Avant (Nick Howzer)*

Heres my Ride and my wifes Getta

















I LOVE AVANTS!!!!!!!















_Modified by 20v's_of_furrry at 6:55 AM 8-12-2007_


_Modified by 20v's_of_furrry at 6:57 AM 8-12-2007_


----------



## chrish01 (Apr 1, 2006)

*Re: (cbarz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20v’s_of_furrry* »_Heres my Ride and my wifes Getta I LOVE AVANTS!!!!!!!

Awesome tape job!

_Quote, originally posted by *cbarz* »_Yours too. Maybe we should start a club









are there any good meetups in the north or west la area? i'd love to get out and see everyones avants in person http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 20v's_of_furrry (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: (chrish01)*

Well it is a Jetta with a Golf front end so..... Getta


----------



## omniglh (Dec 22, 1999)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread ([email protected])*

Ok so it's a few weeks old now... just finally got some decent pics








'07 A4 2.0T Quattro
6-speed
Premium package
Convenience package
BT
Cold Weather
$32k and change out-the-door thanks to my employer's discount program
Just added a Stasis street sport coilover kit and Hartmann VS-XX 18x8.0 wheels.



































_Modified by omniglh at 6:29 PM 8-27-2007_


----------



## Mogul2001 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: blackline rearlights (kyle_broslofski)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kyle_broslofski* »_Hi folks. I'm from germany and would like to know where the blackline rear lights come from. Does anybody knows a source of supply? Thanks in advance, Lars


Ich bin ziemlich sicher das die selbst lackiert sind, hab die noch nie zu kaufen gesehen. Ist in den USA recht normal die Dinger selbst zu lacken bzw. macht dir das n Lacker für 20$.


----------



## Dietmar (Sep 3, 2006)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (happy_robot)*

Saw your car four times now.... 
Parked at Formula One in Indianapolis this year
Driving around Lafayette the day before Formula 1 event.....
Parked at ALMS Elkhart Lake this year 
Driving around north suburbs.....
Love the black look. My A3 was all black just hated to keep it clean. Got my A4 in silver now. Regret it sometimes but love it actually not having to wash it every week....
Regards, Dietmar


----------



## Dietmar (Sep 3, 2006)

*Re: blackline rearlights (Mogul2001)*

Naja... nicht gerade US$ 20 wenn es nicht gerade beim Mexikaner um die Ecke gemacht werden soll aber richtig ist.... das ist hier Standard... Das Gesetz ist hier auch Recht freundlich... kein TUEV der immer nur meckert; keine laestigen ABE's usw. 
Gruesse aus Chicago, Dietmar


----------



## TooLow2.0T (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: blackline rearlights (Dietmar)*

Just put the LM's on. Can't wait for the coilovers!


----------



## lnferno (Jun 26, 2006)

*Pics of my B7*


----------



## 20v's_of_furrry (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: Pics of my B7 (lnferno)*

Vary clean!! i love it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ra.CE (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Pics of my B7 (20v's_of_furrry)*

here is some pics of mine a4...wheels are 19" audi r8 replicas and suspension is kw variante 2..windows are tinted all around with 50%..
































in this picture u can see the color of the car..


----------



## JJR75 (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: Pics of my B7 (ra.CE)*

Here is my new ride









_Modified by JJR75 at 6:56 PM 9-17-2007_


_Modified by JJR75 at 6:21 PM 9-22-2007_


----------



## fr4nugen (Aug 30, 2002)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (omniglh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *omniglh* »_Ok so it's a few weeks old now... just finally got some decent pics








'07 A4 2.0T Quattro
6-speed
Premium package
Convenience package
BT
Cold Weather
$32k and change out-the-door thanks to my employer's discount program
Just added a Stasis street sport coilover kit and Hartmann VS-XX 18x8.0 wheels.









32 k out the door? how much of a discount is that?


----------



## dzasta (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: Pics of my B7 (JJR75)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JJR75* »_Here is my new ride









_Modified by JJR75 at 6:56 PM 9-17-2007_

_Modified by JJR75 at 6:21 PM 9-22-2007_

Hey thats Clair Audi in Norwood off Rt. 1 automile!~!!
I bought by A3 there in august. Excellent service there too they gave me a C class loaner for the day for a 45min oil change! 
Sorry, off the topic post... but I instantly recognized the dealership from the pic. lovin the rims...


_Modified by dzasta at 4:28 PM 10-25-2007_


----------



## madrussian (Mar 29, 2003)

estas mio...


----------



## JJR75 (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: Pics of my B7 (dzasta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dzasta* »_
Hey thats Clair Audi in Norwood off Rt. 1 automile!~!!
I bought by A3 there in august. Excellent service there too they gave me a C class loaner for the day for a 45min oil change! 
Sorry, off the topic post... but I instantly recognized the dealership from the pic. lovin the rims...

_Modified by dzasta at 4:28 PM 10-25-2007_

Yep, I got also an excellent servive even though my english sucks. Dealer was very helpful and helped me a lot. I got also a good deal because the car is 2007 model. I can recommend Clair Audi to everyone!

_Modified by JJR75 at 9:03 PM 10-30-2007_


_Modified by JJR75 at 10:14 AM 1-5-2008_


----------



## Low J. (Nov 4, 2005)

Picked up the new '08 S-line this week with the Titanium package and 6MT. Loved the last one so much we had to get another one although the lease rates are not so sweet as they were with the '06.


----------



## BUK8TEE (Nov 1, 2002)

*Re: (Low J.)*

***********Under Construction********************
Stasis SS Coils, 19" Iforged Stagg'rd, more to come for sure.
P.S. Sorry for the cell phone pics, real photoshoot to come shortly w/ professional $hit!


----------



## klee (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: (BUK8TEE)*


----------



## audioi (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread ([email protected])*

Here is a wet shot of my new 2008 A4


----------



## VDUBLUVENTO (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (audioi)*

Traded my Infiniti FX 45 about amonth ago for my Audi best thing i ever did.
























_Modified by VDUBLUVENTO at 8:03 AM 11-18-2007_

_Modified by VDUBLUVENTO at 8:04 AM 11-18-2007_


_Modified by VDUBLUVENTO at 8:07 AM 11-18-2007_


----------



## TooLow2.0T (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (VDUBLUVENTO)*

I posted pics earlier but here's what the car looks like now. I probably won't do much else to the car looks wise.


----------



## leozip (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: blackline rearlights (kyle_broslofski)*

Here's mine


























_Modified by leozip at 10:16 PM 11-25-2007_


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: blackline rearlights (leozip)*

SICK ^ 
White and Red are the hottest I think, OH and Sprint Blue


----------



## Low J. (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re: blackline rearlights ([email protected])*

Yeah, that white one with the BBS wheels is the boobs!!!!


----------



## retrohasen (Jul 24, 2001)

*Re: blackline rearlights (Low J.)*

A couple of new pics:


----------



## Sirfishalot (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: Pics of my B7 (lnferno)*

Inferno,
What size are your OZ's, are they 18" or 19"?
Thanks,
JayT

_Quote, originally posted by *lnferno* »_


----------



## wpg2.0T (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: Pics of my new B7 Avant*

Just picked it up this morning:
S line, 2.0T Quattro c/w tip.
Dolphin Grey over black.
Audio Pkg. Technology Pkg. IPod. 
























Cheers.


----------



## JJR75 (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: Pics of my new B7 Avant (wpg2.0T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wpg2.0T* »_
Just picked it up this morning:
S line, 2.0T Quattro c/w tip.
Dolphin Grey over black.
Audio Pkg. Technology Pkg. IPod. 


Avant http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif S-line http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Dude, you missed the Ti pkg...










_Modified by JJR75 at 10:12 AM 1-5-2008_


----------



## wpg2.0T (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: Pics of my new B7 Avant (JJR75)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JJR75* »_
Avant http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif S-line http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Dude, you missed the Ti pkg...









Cheers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And I didn't miss the Ti pkg, I am not particularly fond of multi-spoke wheels. I know







Eh!!!


----------



## chmh434445 (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread ([email protected]Fourtitude)*

bought my wife a 2008 2.0tq 6speed sport susp. for christmas.
i also have an 2000 s4 with only 60k on it. my daily driver is a 98 a41.8t fwd.









_Modified by chmh434445 at 8:13 AM 1/20/2008_









_Modified by chmh434445 at 8:14 AM 1/20/2008_

















_Modified by chmh434445 at 8:27 AM 1/20/2008_


----------



## AvantYeti (May 20, 2006)

*Re: blackline rearlights (retrohasen)*

God that car looks hot. That's exactly how I wanna do mine!!!!
Beautiful!
-D


----------



## tribe (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: blackline rearlights (AvantYeti)*

Here is my one day old car. Didn't have time to take it to a good place and get some good angles with tripod but I shot these fast snaps with a 10.5 fisheye
http://gallery.mac.com/tribe3#...sel=4


----------



## icjefferys (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: (madrussian)*


_Quote, originally posted by *madrussian* »_estas mio...









I cannot get over how good this car looks. I picked up my '06 GTI from it's 20,000 mile service today and my dealer had a car exactly like this out front... it just looked soooo BA. Titanium pkg in black or blue would be my thing... except for the totally limp-wrist front seats that just break my heart.







A car that looks like that needs the S4's recaros, or at least something a little more sporting intension than the flat slab standard seats unchanged since I learned to drive on my father's '01. I think of how you can order any BMW you want with legit arse-huggers and I just cry.
Here's to hoping that improves with the B8... though I don't know if any initial B8 configuration will match the BA rating of the B7 tripple black ti's.


----------



## B7Audi20T (Jan 6, 2005)

*My Ride*

Picked her up about 2 weeks ago, 15,500 on the cluster. Insurance paid for most of it because of my acccident with the GTI.
Mods so far: Revo Stage 2, Forge BOV, Carbino Intake, 18x8 S4 Rims, Full Custom Turboback...

































_Modified by 18Tgti2004 at 6:52 AM 3-15-2008_


_Modified by 18Tgti2004 at 6:35 PM 4-11-2008_


----------



## ra.CE (May 2, 2007)

What grill is that which is in that black B7 above?


----------



## B7Audi20T (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (ra.CE)*

I agree, NICE

_Quote, originally posted by *ra.CE* »_What grill is that which is in that black B7 above?
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dj_dub (Jan 1, 2002)

*Re: (ra.CE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ra.CE* »_What grill is that which is in that black B7 above?

RS4 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## icjefferys (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: (ra.CE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ra.CE* »_What grill is that which is in that black B7 above?

It is the grill that comes with the titanium package currently available on the A4.


----------



## wasa (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: (icjefferys)*

http://img.photobucket.com/alb...3.jpg
Very happy 
WASA


_Modified by wasa at 7:52 AM 4/6/2008_


----------



## ra.CE (May 2, 2007)

*Re: (icjefferys)*

Okey, we dont have here in EU (exactly in Finland) that titanium package, so i didnt know that.







But that grill looks awesome. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Woadi A4 (Feb 26, 2008)

_Modified by Woadi A4 at 5:59 PM 4-9-2008_


----------



## ForzaF1 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: (Woadi A4)*

That looks sick man. Great job. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nothinguntil (Feb 26, 2008)

*my new love*

Just picked mine up about a few weeks ago. I feel very lucky to have a community like this to gain as much info about my car as I can.
A4 Quatro
sport suspension, ipod, blue tooth, sirius, weather package


----------



## imaphaetonguy (Jul 17, 2005)

*New A4 3.2 6sp*

Added some MB reps and new rubber to her. (18x8 et30 - no spacers & 245/40/18 Falken 912)


























_Modified by imaphaetonguy at 8:41 PM 4/11/2008_


----------



## B7Audi20T (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (Woadi A4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Woadi A4* »_










Can't wait to slam my ride..looks nice bro


----------



## nothinguntil (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: New A4 3.2 6sp (imaphaetonguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *imaphaetonguy* »_Added some MB reps and new rubber to her. (18x8 et30 - no spacers & 245/40/18 Falken 912)
_Modified by imaphaetonguy at 8:41 PM 4/11/2008_


Looks damn good!!!


----------



## B7Audi20T (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: New A4 3.2 6sp (nothinguntil)*


----------



## ro51092 (Apr 25, 2008)

*B7 Pics*

























































It's my parents' car (I can't drive yet, but let's just say I've had some nice times in this car...), but I spend a lot of time maintaining it, and when I get my permit in a few weeks, I'll have a LOT of seat time in it. I only wish it was a 6MT. Still, I love it to death.


_Modified by ro51092 at 2:00 PM 4-25-2008_


----------



## fbs2006 (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: B7 Pics (ro51092)*

New Vehicle
































it needs to be lowered
and some 19" rs4 reps powder coated black.


----------



## SEXICAN_ (Jan 23, 2006)

*Re: (REDhott06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *REDhott06* »_oh yes, red is damn hott. haha. ive always been a car nut... heres some pictures of me too! so if anyone sees me at any shows, gtg's, feel free to say hi.. i love boys that drive audis!









I'm a man, so looks like i'm out!


----------



## ..Psylas.. (Apr 24, 2008)

Hello, picked up my new toy a little over a month ago.
_http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v298/Psylas/audi2.jpg?t=1210102556_
_http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v298/Psylas/audi1.jpg?t=1210102606_


----------



## island T (May 1, 2000)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (..Psylas..)*

here's a little help.


----------



## rabbitually (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: B7 Pics (fbs2006)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fbs2006* »_










hottest licence plate evar!


----------



## ked84 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (VDUBLUVENTO)*



VDUBLUVENTO said:


> QUOTE]
> Here I am, thinking I was special
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gaki (Oct 15, 2000)

*Re: (Woadi A4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Woadi A4* »_









_Modified by Woadi A4 at 5:59 PM 4-9-2008_









Here's mine


----------



## B7Audi20T (Jan 6, 2005)




----------



## chuckstyl418 (Dec 10, 2003)

here you go....


----------



## B7Audi20T (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (chuckstyl418)*

































DATB rollin shot..


----------



## vtracer20 (Oct 31, 2006)

*RE: 07 Moro Blue / S-Line-Tit pkg*


----------



## viperdsa (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: 07 Moro Blue / S-Line-Tit pkg (vtracer20)*


----------



## Made (Dec 8, 2003)

More red...











































































_Modified by Made at 9:27 PM 7-7-2008_


----------



## travis617 (Jul 8, 2008)

*FV-QR*

My 07 Audi A4 2.0T Quattro S-Line manual. I have an APR chip, APR exhaust from the turbo back (no cats), Carbonio intake, H&R springs, BBS RS-GT 19" wheels, RS4 front bumper and RS4 carbon fiber rear spoiler. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Outlaw vdub (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: Pics of my new B7 Avant (JJR75)*

updated w/ 19" Sportec Mono 10's


----------



## bblume (Aug 8, 2001)

*Re: Pics of my new B7 Avant (Outlaw vdub)*

Here's my contribution (so far) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## B7Audi20T (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: Pics of my new B7 Avant (Outlaw vdub)*

All I got for new pics till tommorrow when I upload others ....ENJOY!


----------



## Gaki (Oct 15, 2000)

*Re: Pics of my new B7 Avant (B7Audi20T)*

recent one








looks like the achutuning image went bye bye..


_Modified by Gaki at 11:48 PM 9-9-2008_


----------



## B7Audi20T (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: Pics of my new B7 Avant (Gaki)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gaki* »_recent one









I was gunna get those wheels


----------



## TooLow2.0T (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: Pics of my new B7 Avant (B7Audi20T)*

New wheels...


----------



## B7Audi20T (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: Pics of my new B7 Avant (Outlaw vdub)*

Good show today.... dubsontheboards ....a very nice turnout, cant wait to see next year..we need a bigger parade haha


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Pics of my new B7 Avant (B7Audi20T)*

mine


----------



## B7Audi20T (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: Pics of my new B7 Avant (FastB7S4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastB7S4* »_mine









love the color


----------



## B7Audi20T (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (Double0SevenGti)*

H20 Good show overall..I could see tho how many complaints could be made on certain subjects tho. Overall lookin forward to next yr w/ sum new shoes


----------



## vwaudicrazy (Feb 24, 2003)

*Re: (B7Audi20T)*

Here's a few of mine, not the best but I suppose they'll do.
After the stasis coils went on:








At H2Oi 2008:
























































The Viper is a press car, driven by my buddy Matt at 0-60 mag. http://www.0-60mag.com/ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Stewy (Sep 28, 2008)

Well, I was bored last night, so I took advantage of the clear evening and took some night shots of the A4.


































_Modified by Stewy at 5:56 PM 10-11-2008_


----------



## p1nk50ck (Jul 20, 2004)

some pics i took over the weekend

Brilliant Red '06 Audi A4 S-line 2.0T Quattro (Bone Stock)


----------



## lmwong (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Pics of my new B7 Avant (Outlaw vdub)*



















_Modified by lmwong at 3:17 PM 10/15/2008_


----------



## lmwong (Feb 8, 2008)

*Night Shots*


























































_Modified by lmwong at 7:22 PM 10/15/2008_

_Modified by lmwong at 7:22 PM 10/15/2008_ 


_Modified by lmwong at 5:12 PM 10/16/2008_


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Night Shots (lmwong)*

Great looking ride. Very clean and shiney!


----------



## bblume (Aug 8, 2001)

*Re: Night Shots (FastB7S4)*

Okay I know that there's only one b7 in these shots...but the two 8Ps are well worth the pixels used!!!
Check it


----------



## vtracer20 (Oct 31, 2006)

here is an updated pic since last: 
mods since last pic: pss9's, 10f/15r spacers, awe catback, eurocode testpipe with angle block (no cel), jhm short shifter, awe boost gauge


----------



## p1nk50ck (Jul 20, 2004)

A bunch that i took from a recent DIY/GTG:


----------



## a42s4 (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: (vtracer20)*































_Modified by a42s4 at 3:21 PM 11-4-2008_


----------



## blackbox619 (Nov 2, 2008)

*no, i didnt install a lift kit... hehe. im in the market for suspension, any suggestions? thanx*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread ([email protected])*

It's not my car but this is one of my favorite B7 Pictures, I love the Avante


----------



## B7Audi20T (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread ([email protected])*

Update on pics








1st Places @ Dubs on the Boards / Show N Go 2008


----------



## B7 S-line (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## RichE Recaro (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: (B7 S-line)*

my friends


----------



## iroccc (Dec 30, 2008)

How much percent is this tinted????
http://farm4.static.flickr.com...o.jpg


----------



## iroccc (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (threethirteen)*









Can this shift knoob be replaced by other, nicear, this is so ugly :S


----------



## BlackVentoVR6 (Jul 22, 2003)

Here is my 08, its a Special Edition with the Convenience Package, Adaptive Headlights rule!!!
















and what I traded for it...kinda miss it


----------



## receptionfades (Aug 19, 2007)

*Mine*

Nothing fancy, no mods, but it's mine and I love it!


----------



## hammeredGLI (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: .................. (Double0SevenGti)*

my turn!!!
sorry for the crappy cell pics.....
















and a few of the gli.....


----------



## DMB_Audi (Apr 6, 2009)




----------



## S4ItaliaGt (Nov 10, 2006)

I used to lurk around these forums back in highschool when i wanted an S4. I ended up getting an A4 and just saw a crosspost from audizine and figure i would rejoin the community...
here are some pics of the work in progress now
from the iphone..sorry!


----------



## groundround (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: (vtracer20)*

how are those size spacers working out for you? i was about to buy the same sizes but read from alot of people that with the stock ti wheels those rub like a motha with that size spacer. 
I bought 5 front and 8 rear, but your look is exactly the way i want mine to look 9damn)


----------



## streetdreams08 (Nov 18, 2007)

I've searched and couldn't find what I've been looking for. Looking for a B7 with A8L wheels. Has anyone seen this done? AND......love this look, where did you source the RS4 parts?


_Quote, originally posted by *travis617* »_My 07 Audi A4 2.0T Quattro S-Line manual. I have an APR chip, APR exhaust from the turbo back (no cats), Carbonio intake, H&R springs, BBS RS-GT 19" wheels, RS4 front bumper and RS4 carbon fiber rear spoiler. Let me know what you guys think.



























































_Modified by streetdreams08 at 9:08 PM 4-21-2009_


----------



## A4_Krautburner (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: (streetdreams08)*

I love the red accents and the rear spoiler!
Here's my 07 A4. I added a rear spoiler, pedals, and smoked the bumper markers and side flasher and replaced the orange side bulb with a red bulb. I've got a new grill that will be on soon. I can't wait! (The 93 Corrado belongs to my boyfriend.)


----------



## europaisch (Oct 10, 2001)

I just posted a thread with my car but I have a feeling this thread is gonna last a little longer.


----------



## fbox (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re:*

My new-to-me 06 Avant. Happy to be back in the Audi family.


----------



## vwaudicrazy (Feb 24, 2003)

*Re: (streetdreams08)*


_Quote, originally posted by *streetdreams08* »_I've searched and couldn't find what I've been looking for. Looking for a B7 with A8L wheels. 

Whats up man?








You talkin about the "new" A8Ls aka "pie slices" or the polished monoblocks? I have to adjust my coils yet, but I got the monos on mine right now (pardon the crappy blackberry pic at the end):
























Thanks to minionkid256 for the first 2 shots from DATB this past weekend









You thinkin about swappin the MKIV for a B7? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


_Modified by vwaudicrazy at 9:37 AM 6-1-2009_


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: (vwaudicrazy)*

Pie slices? LOL. Never heard of them referred to that way. Always thought they were A8 "turbines".


----------



## vwaudicrazy (Feb 24, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Proabably those silly MKIV kids I surround myself with


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Get to whore my Audi YAY
Yes I dont own a cam. These are the pics from the dealer when I picked it up a few weeks ago


----------



## A4_Krautburner (Apr 21, 2009)

*Facelift*

Before









After


----------



## Gaki (Oct 15, 2000)

*Re: Facelift (A4_Krautburner)*

what front grille is that?


----------



## A4_Krautburner (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Facelift (Gaki)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gaki* »_what front grille is that?


http://www.amimotorsports.com/...=2581


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Facelift (A4_Krautburner)*


----------



## Stewy (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Facelift (FastB7S4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastB7S4* »_









I love this shot man! Nice ride.


----------



## Nick Howzer (Jan 21, 2007)

A few new pics of my A4








First a normal pic:








And then two taken with a fisheye lens:


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Facelift (Stewy)*

thanks, man! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 01tj (Nov 8, 2005)

*Re: Pics of my new B7 Avant (Gaki)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gaki* »_recent one








looks like the achutuning image went bye bye..

_Modified by Gaki at 11:48 PM 9-9-2008_

More?


----------



## groundround (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: Pics of my new B7 Avant (01tj)*

Sorry pics are not that great will get some good ones up later. So far 
- rear spacers 8mm
- AWE quad tip (diamond black)
- H&R coils
- GIAC chip
- Front and Rear sway bars
- S4 rear valance
- AWE DV valve
- front spacers ready to be thrown on 5mm


















_Modified by groundround at 10:07 PM 6-18-2009_


_Modified by groundround at 9:26 AM 6-19-2009_


----------



## UndersideUp (Jun 28, 2009)




----------



## geoff-fa-fa (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: (JE4017)*

HOLY HELL!!

MMOAR NAO
what suspension? fender to ground?


----------



## VR6CJ (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: Facelift (A4_Krautburner)*









Looks like a cop car now to me.


----------



## imloonie4u (Jul 6, 2009)

http://i306.photobucket.com/al...3.jpg


----------



## imloonie4u (Jul 6, 2009)

work t1s wheels


_Modified by imloonie4u at 9:16 PM 2/4/2010_


----------



## megasiken (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: blackline rearlights (retrohasen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *retrohasen* »_A couple of new pics:

























WOW! That´s amazing! What are the name of thoose wheels? Specs on them? Any rubbing?


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: blackline rearlights (megasiken)*


_Quote, originally posted by *megasiken* »_
WOW! That´s amazing! What are the name of thoose wheels? Specs on them? Any rubbing?

Those are Champion Motorsport wheels. Not sure the model or specs, though. I think they may be discontinued as they're not on the website.


----------



## tb20gt (Jun 9, 2006)




----------



## Das Bar 2k4 (Sep 2, 2005)

this thread makes me wan a b7 even more.


----------



## sumyungguy (Mar 17, 2006)

*::*

Just picked up my first Audi, been a BMW enthusiast for quite some time but want to change it up..
Havent gotten a chance to take some nice photos of it, as I rarely do with my own cars..
06 Quartz S-line with only 15k on it










_Modified by sumyungguy at 5:14 PM 8-17-2009_


----------



## blue98jettavr6 (Mar 19, 2001)

*Re: :: (sumyungguy)*

07 Sline lowered with H&R coilovers rolling on TSW wheels custom powder coated Ibiza white
http://i201.photobucket.com/albums/aa301/leakinboost/DSC03697.jpg/IMG] 
[IMG]http://i201.photobucket.com/albums/aa301/leakinboost/DSC03700.jpg 
















http://i201.photobucket.com/albums/aa301/leakinboost/DSC06349.jpg/IMG] 
[IMG]http://i201.photobucket.com/albums/aa301/leakinboost/DSC06348.jpg/IMG] 
[IMG]http://i201.photobucket.com/albums/aa301/leakinboost/DSC06347.jpg/IMG] 
[IMG]http://i201.photobucket.com/albums/aa301/leakinboost/DSC06344.jpg


----------



## Suspekt (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: (europaisch)*

A friend's car:


----------



## kasimmmmm (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## europaisch (Oct 10, 2001)

*Re: Facelift (FastB7S4)*

FastB7S4 - I'm diggin' your style man. Looking good.


----------



## europaisch (Oct 10, 2001)

*Re: blackline rearlights (retrohasen)*

Retrohasen - Your Avants are two of my favorites. Post up some new shots of your Ibis!


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Facelift (europaisch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *europaisch* »_FastB7S4 - I'm diggin' your style man. Looking good.

Thanks! Appreciate the compliment. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I love yours too. I love white and I love avants. Very clean.


_Modified by FastB7S4 at 8:40 AM 9-3-2009_


----------



## euroB7 (Jul 29, 2008)

my estate


----------



## akeuro trash coupe (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: (euroB7)*

This is my car sorry the photo sucks, I will be taking more later with a better camera.


----------



## Gaki (Oct 15, 2000)

*Re: Pics of my new B7 Avant (01tj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *01tj* »_
More? 

ok. A couple shots my buddy took while trying out his new q flash. 30 sec exposure on the second one with about 10 flashes..
















I love how it turned out


----------



## europaisch (Oct 10, 2001)

^ Wow that looks great. Very clean, very Audi. Nice work.


----------



## Gaki (Oct 15, 2000)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (ryanme)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanme* »_
_________________________$$$$$$$__________
________________________$$$$$$$$$$________
________________________$$$$$$$$$$$_______
_________________________$$$$$$$$$$$______
__________________________$$$$$$$$$$$_____
_____________________________$$$$$$$$$____
___________________________$$$$$$$$$$_____
http://www.gobuyvogue.com $$$$$$$$$$$$$____
________________$$$______$$$$$$$$$$$$$$___
______________$$$$$$$$_____$$$$$$__$$$$$__
_____________$$$$$$$$$$_____$$$$____$$$$$_
___________$$$$$$_$$$$$$$$__$$$$______$$$$
__________$$$$$_____$$$$$$$$_$$$$_______$$$
___ _____$$$$$_________$$$$$$$$$$$$_______$$$
_______ $$$_____________$$$$$$$$$$$________$$$
_____$$$__ ______________$$$$$$$$$$________$$$$$$








awesome looking b7 there, chap!


----------



## GTaye (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (Gaki)*

Back on topic: New to me 2008 A4 Avant S-line. Loving it so far, finally got a chance to wash it today.


----------



## gr330zhp (Aug 2, 2009)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (GTaye)*

My mother's A4...She bought this about 6 months ago... 2008 A4 3.2 S-Line...only down side is that it is a Tiptronic








































It now has a front license plate delete from ECS...I'll post up more pics later...


----------



## rwf0011 (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (Gaki)*

Hey fellas. I'm new to this forum, although I've been on audiforums.com since I bought my 07 A4 2.0T a few years back. So far: APR Stage 1, Forge Diverter Valve, Greddy G2S Catback Exhaust, Carbonio CAI, 18" R8 Replicas.


----------



## Dianick (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: (europaisch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *europaisch* »_


















Love the wheels.
What are they and what size ?
Cheers,
Nick


----------



## Dianick (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: (Dianick)*

Never mind about the wheels, I found your own topic with the info.
http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=4383073 
Very hard to find, the RUF wheels.
Looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vbrad26 (Oct 18, 2009)

*Re: (Dianick)*


----------



## vdubjetta02 (Oct 8, 2004)

just bought it monday.... only 17,000 miles


----------



## SD_A3 (Sep 18, 2006)

2008 A4 Avant Special Edition Pkg, got her just a little over 3 weeks now


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

love the white avant


----------



## clapton is god (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: (cleanA3)*

Fresh debadge and LED plate bulbs..


----------



## bitskyline (Mar 20, 2010)

yes... it is a fwd.


----------



## Va94corrado (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: (bitskyline)*

2006 A4 Quatt 2.0t Revo stage 2. AWE exhaust, ATP test pipe, Carbonio Air intake, kw v2 coils, 19" OZ ultraleggeras, All blacked out trim, stage 2 clutch, lightened flywheel, curpa lip, 3 piece rear spoiler. Overall Pimpin


----------



## Stewy (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## gkid487 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread ([email protected])*

Hey guys, been on the Forum for a year or so, haven't uploaded any pics till now. Only mod is GIAC chip from AWE...


----------



## Double0SevenGti (Sep 30, 2006)

*Re: Official Pics of Our New B7s Thread (gkid487)*

My 2008 -->


----------



## Busabim (Mar 26, 2010)

Greetings, 

Here is the new ( to me) 2006 B7 Avant 6 speed manual, only mod to date is Revo with reset tool as car is under warranty. 

BB


----------



## syktek (Nov 23, 2002)

@stewy - 18 or 19's?


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

tb20gt said:


>


lol @ headlights. wtf? christmas tree envy?


----------



## Suspekt (Oct 1, 2006)

vbrad26 said:


>


:thumbup:


----------



## auditurkiye (Aug 10, 2010)

Va94corrado said:


> 2006 A4 Quatt 2.0t Revo stage 2. AWE exhaust, ATP test pipe, Carbonio Air intake, kw v2 coils, 19" OZ ultraleggeras, All blacked out trim, stage 2 clutch, lightened flywheel, curpa lip, 3 piece rear spoiler. Overall Pimpin


 your car is awesome!i like your car : ) 


Stewy said:


>


 it's really cool man


----------



## RSCoz (Dec 27, 2009)

My new B7! Not a good picture, better will come when I have all my new parts!


----------



## Mr. Merk (Jun 29, 2007)

Stewy said:


>


----------



## CleverA4Name (Oct 15, 2010)

New to the Vortex, but have been on Audizine for a little bit. Thought I would put up some pictures of my car. Enjoy!


----------



## RSCoz (Dec 27, 2009)

My car! 07 with H&R springs and VMR V709 wheels


----------



## 180hpto310hp (Dec 15, 2006)

CleverA4Name said:


> New to the Vortex, but have been on Audizine for a little bit. Thought I would put up some pictures of my car. Enjoy!


It's clean, but my opinion I'd change out the VMR wheels. It's over done and used up


----------



## iin10ded (Jun 22, 2004)

*replaced my black 98 a4 1.8tqm mit zum 08 a4 sline ti 2.0tqm*

pss9s courtesy of supreme power - thanks eric and jeff!
19x8.5 rotiform mia's in rootbeer metallic c/o jason and brian at rotiform.


----------



## Akula Class (Feb 17, 2005)

*Pretty much right after I got it still stock.*



















_*Mid-term*_










_*Recent*_



























_*Downtown Fort Collins with a train coming through town.*_


----------



## pedrobulldog (Nov 22, 2010)

*just posting some pics...see if u guys like it*

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150126612168047&set=a.31463293046.52587.515263046


----------



## Jimmys2.8 (Aug 25, 2010)

*my b7*

i bought mine like a month ago. went mod crazy. time for the wallet to recuperate before round two. driving to ngp to pick it up tomorrow. had to fix camshaft and fuel pump. will post pics


----------



## vdubjetta02 (Oct 8, 2004)

I'm on Audizine....im on the vortex like 3 times a year


----------



## Jimmys2.8 (Aug 25, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/with/5280787887/


----------



## mini_dh (Jan 14, 2011)

any pics of the b7 on x5 rims? heard there was one on vortex lol


----------



## customvdub (Jun 10, 2002)

*pics coming for my B7*

Love that white a4 with the drop and replica RS4 wheels.


----------



## muniz10 (Feb 20, 2011)

got mine on friday 2006 sline 2.0t


----------



## Mulyani (Feb 28, 2011)

very nice car


----------



## muniz10 (Feb 20, 2011)

well if ur talking about mine thnx lol


----------



## zhemel (Apr 23, 2005)




----------



## Jimmys2.8 (Aug 25, 2010)

zhemel said:


>


 Twizlers


----------



## ch3rrytw1st (Jun 30, 2002)

*2008 A4 2.0T Special Edition S-Line*

Just took delivery yesterday. 29k miles just off lease, C.P.O. Stepped up from my 2003 VW GTI 20AE. Have owned VWs for 23 years, it was time for an upgrade :thumbup:
http://pics.bbzzdd.com/users/ch3rrytw1st/FRONTAL.jpg
http://pics.bbzzdd.com/users/ch3rrytw1st/P1000099.JPG
http://pics.bbzzdd.com/users/ch3rrytw1st/P1000112.JPG


----------



## Akula Class (Feb 17, 2005)

Not a new B7, but newly modded.


----------



## Jimmys2.8 (Aug 25, 2010)

Idk what it is but your combination of exterior modifications is awesome to me because the car is red. Sick man :thumbup:


----------



## jamerican1 (Dec 8, 2005)

Reply #500!!


----------



## 180hpto310hp (Dec 15, 2006)

*PHOTO BOMB* haha :sly: SL,UT Fest 2011


----------



## Drumdubb (Feb 26, 2007)

*your audi*

What were the specs of the tint on that white b7 a4 you posted?


----------



## YJ2K (Feb 9, 2012)

2008 2.0T Quattro, AT, S-Line. No mods.


----------



## chrisrousseau (Dec 7, 2009)

heres mine last season. Changing up the wheels this year!


----------



## DubNoMore (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## luftywaffles (Feb 10, 2012)

07 6MT Quattro S-line/Titanium package. 

APR stage II flash on 93 octane 
Milltek hi flow cat 
Milltek cat-back 
1.75" H&R Springs 
Hypershift short shifter 

Love it :thumbup: 

Also getting these headlights installed soon: 









I know a lot of people hate about the leds on B7s, but I like how these look way more than the typical aftermarket ebay headlights I see online a lot, plus it's an upgrade from the dim halogens...IMO the blacked out housing will look sick with the blacked out grill. 

photoshop mock up just 'cause:


----------



## Kurupt_hawaiian (Mar 31, 2012)

I see lots of you on audizine. This is my first post on vortex.


----------



## he1enke1ler (Mar 28, 2010)

Here's mine. 2006 audi a4 2.0t quattro 6 speed manual. Bought it almost 2 weeks ago. It has Koni coilovers and a revo stage 1 chip. The b6 is my Dad's and it was actually totalled last weekend. I was changing the oil in mine and had it lifted up in the garage, I went out to buy a 36mm socket to get the oil filter off so I took my dad's car. On my way back from buying the socket I'm sitting at a red light and out of nowhere this lady just crushes into me destroying the car. I had been sitting still at the red light for about 5 seconds. Luckily she hit me at enough of an angle I did not hit the car in front of me and went into the turn lane to the left where nobody was. I got hit at about 60mph and slid about 20 yards before coming to a stop. Whiplash killed and I have had a sore neck, back and shoulder since it happened.
































































Here's the wrecked Audi


----------



## he1enke1ler (Mar 28, 2010)

I photoshopped some pictures of wheels I'm looking at. I'm in between BBS LMs and BBS CHs. Let me know what you think.


----------



## A42007 (Apr 12, 2012)

*Mine*


----------



## roof_rack (Jan 19, 2011)

my new (to me) 05.5 A4 Quattro 2.0t 6 speed, every option except nav and the S-Line body kit.

17x9 1.5 inch lip, 17x10.5 3 inch lip BBS RS's ready to go, coilovers on order.....stay tuned..





































:wave:


----------



## luftywaffles (Feb 10, 2012)

Update from a few posts up, now dubbed the 'black mamba': 










Shot in good daylight, a little too exposed/saturated but whatever


----------



## roof_rack (Jan 19, 2011)

Looks great! i know a lot of people flip out about b8 style lights in a b7 but i think they look perfect, what lights are those anyway? brand / model?


----------



## luftywaffles (Feb 10, 2012)

roof_rack said:


> Looks great! i know a lot of people flip out about b8 style lights in a b7 but i think they look perfect, what lights are those anyway? brand / model?


 Thanks! Not sure if they have an actual brand, I've seen them being sold on ebay/random websites under different names, and I'm fairly certain it's just some chinese brand. I got them off of ebay for 100 bucks, the installation cost 200 though!! I don't have the tools to do it.....Here's the link 
to the same headlights...I like them because I had halogens before, and they were bright as a few candles i'd say...the hids are really bright, I really like the blacked out housing, and the chrome led strip thing looks good during the day without the led on. The leds aren't terribly bright, but look good during evening/night.


----------



## marker009 (May 16, 2012)

New Paint on wheels, window trim, and grille
Also New Tires! 

**Getting Coils next week. Hopefully tires don't rub so i can slam it.


----------



## roof_rack (Jan 19, 2011)

Put my coilovers on about a week ago, they still need to settle but heres how it was with stock B6/7 17 inch wheels -




























and here it is with the CH's i bought last night


----------



## roof_rack (Jan 19, 2011)

took this tonight


----------



## ginsta (Aug 4, 2003)

Akula Class said:


> Not a new B7, but newly modded.


 can anybody please tell me what front lip is on this really nice A4 please


----------



## [email protected] (May 18, 2012)

Cupra r


----------



## vduber3085 (May 7, 2006)




----------



## trozei (Sep 16, 2012)

*2007 Audi A4*

Dropped an inch with S-Line suspension on 19" wheels, 30% tint, lip spoiler, and new grille.


----------



## Kurupt_hawaiian (Mar 31, 2012)

Not a new picture, but I just wanted to share.


----------



## monmon18 (Jul 20, 2002)

My B7 Avant


----------



## Leloz (Oct 10, 2002)

*My '08 B7 Avant- Imola Yellow 3.2*

Just moved to Naperville, IL this past May. I am the second owner of a 2008 Imola Yellow B7 Avant, 3.2 S-line, Tip. It was ordered with every option, color was $2,500 alone. Audi dealer in Virginia said it was 1 of 80ish Imola Yellow B7 Avants (do not know how they got this info). 

Has Bilsteins with Eibach springs (I do not like the stance). I am hoping to put some coilovers next spring or swap to H&R springs. 

Current wheels are ASA 18x8.5 GT1 with Michelin Arctic Alpin snow tires. I have B8 S5 19 inch wheels for the summer. 

Had to get rid of the Euro plate... pulled over 3 times in 2 months here in Naperville.





































Take care,
Elias


----------



## your1nsp (Aug 18, 2012)

*B7 A4 on ST coils and bagged and shaved mk6*

Been lurking for a while on here and AZ, first post...enjoy


----------



## SoonerE39 (Jan 9, 2004)

I just have crappy cell phone pics so far.








[/url] pic6 by soonere39, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url] pic2 by soonere39, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Notabora2 (Dec 24, 2002)

@sooner: what size are you wheels. And do you have any more pictures?


----------



## A4B7Ben (Feb 17, 2013)

*My Quartz B7 2008*

*In summer mode...*


















*And winter....*


----------



## trozei (Sep 16, 2012)

I think the stock rims (winter wheels) are starting to grow on me.


----------



## Zaugger (Jun 10, 2008)

*Mine*


































Soon to have more low


----------



## Pasquallies (Dec 17, 2010)

Hi Tyler:wave::wave:


----------



## tabarep (Aug 28, 2011)

*2.0T Audi A4 5.5*

*DAY 1*


----------



## Akula Class (Feb 17, 2005)

This past winter:

18" et33 Flik Justice's 245 Dunlop SP Winter Sport M3 














































Had some fun in the snow:


----------



## -TMK- (Jun 12, 2013)

Hello to all from Finland. That is my -07 3.0 TDI quattro.


----------



## pedelgax (Mar 4, 2008)

hello, this is my A4 Tdi 2.0 140hp, I just bought last friday with 90.000km, is Tdi, multitronic (the only option available in Costa Rica with this engine) 17" wheels. I looking to change the OEM suspension for sport suspension, wood interior trim for aluminium interior trim and add GIAC software to the ECU (they said I will gain +30hp and 50 lb-tq)


----------



## Geebus (Oct 6, 2013)

New to Vortex. Some of you know me from Audizine. Hers my girl. 

_MG_9919.jpg by jjbonilla, on Flickr

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9829322185/" title="_MG_9908.jpg by jjbonilla, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3730/9829322185_27a89689b3_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="_MG_9908.jpg"></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9829162163/" title="_MG_9858.jpg by jjbonilla, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3733/9829162163_07172cdc97_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="_MG_9858.jpg"></a>


----------



## mattb23 (Dec 12, 2010)

Our b7 from across the pond 


IMG_7762 by Filtered Photography, on Flickr


IMG_7763 by Filtered Photography, on Flickr


IMG_7766 by Filtered Photography, on Flickr


IMG_7777 by Filtered Photography, on Flickr


IMG_7778 by Filtered Photography, on Flickr


----------



## buuuuu (Jan 13, 2010)

blew on black
































































http://ladyonwheels.com/index.php/a-man-is-only-as-faithful-as-his-options-yugas-iforged-audi/


----------



## AvantYeti (May 20, 2006)

*VMR*


----------



## roof_rack (Jan 19, 2011)

my old B7 i threw together -










fully polished RS's I did by hand, and my fenders i also pulled myself -


----------



## heysuperman (Aug 17, 2002)

Got her last month. Was at the body shop getting bumper covers sprayed and they forgot to put my rings on when they put the new grill piece on


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

My 2007 TDI Avant (black edition) in Lava Grey


----------



## the governor (Jan 24, 2002)

he1enke1ler said:


> I photoshopped some pictures of wheels I'm looking at. I'm in between BBS LMs and BBS CHs. Let me know what you think.


he1enke1ler could you photo shop the CH's to be gold or broze? I just picked up a set mad I'm wondering what gold or broze will look like on a silver B7.


----------



## titaniumB7Sline (Jul 2, 2014)

First audi.. 2007 A4 quattro S-LINE Titanium edition 3.2 6 mt


----------



## ThrillkillXOXO (Jul 21, 2014)

Sent from the depths of my telepathic mind, or my GS3


----------



## roaldtm (Apr 26, 2013)

Here a picture of my S Line Quattro


----------



## impulse23 (May 28, 2012)




----------



## ThrillkillXOXO (Jul 21, 2014)

Very nice pic impulse

Sent from the depths of my telepathic mind, or my GS3


----------



## impulse23 (May 28, 2012)

ThrillkillXOXO said:


> Very nice pic impulse
> 
> Sent from the depths of my telepathic mind, or my GS3


Thanks! I have more to share as well lol


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blake-O (Feb 23, 2015)

Just picked up my baby from Luxe Auto Spa in Salt Lake City


----------



## heyzeus (May 8, 2015)

*Blu, my new baby*

Hello Vortex, just picked up a S4 B7 last week. I have a few plans for it, will definitely be dropping it. But here's a pic of Blu.








[/url]IMG_5925 by Jesus, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## atmalloy (Nov 22, 2015)

*my rs4 b7 pics*










https://photos.google.com/album/AF1.../AF1QipPdytBT6If_5IzAYUPLNWvp8opqovKrL7ZNuRzA

https://photos.google.com/album/AF1.../AF1QipMEJfl2NW1xZSIE7EHOUdF8OfHown_KqkbXdwFw

https://photos.google.com/album/AF1.../AF1QipNe2X8IGZkTQcx5jLMAbFcHnfiVFSTZJwSqF9Im


----------



## Freak Rabbit (Feb 26, 2007)

Summer Mode :

[url=https://flic.kr/p/LVrYXF]IMG_3552 by fbellware bellware, sur Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/LVrYLt]IMG_3547 by fbellware bellware, sur Flickr[/URL]

IMG_3550 by fbellware bellware, sur Flickr


Fall Mode :

[url=https://flic.kr/p/RLQqM5]IMG_3888 by fbellware bellware, sur Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/RqLFQs]IMG_3946 by fbellware bellware, sur Flickr[/URL]

Winter Mode :

IMG_3931 by fbellware bellware, sur Flickr


----------



## 2012whiteGTI (Feb 23, 2012)

Long time VW first time AUDI. Finally got the one I wanted. 2008 appears to be stock from what I can tell. Hopefully not too long though. I’m in San Antonio. Looking for shops and other Audi’s to check out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnboysavage07 (Jun 8, 2016)

Just picked up this puppy today!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VrAntraXx (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## Carrozac000 (Mar 26, 2019)

just my daily but she cleans up nice


----------



## Rares_CRM (Mar 21, 2012)

My static A4 B7 S-line on 20x8.5 ET35 OZ Dakar


----------

